# GMW-5000 Models Availability Alerts Thread



## tomchicago (Feb 15, 2010)

Gents just putting this thread out there to serve as centralized alerts of GMW-5000 model (all variants) availability. G-Shockaz helping fellow G-Shockaz. Gets me all teared up, it does. :-!:-!:-!


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

Great idea!? Thanks!


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Both silver and gold are in stock at Zumiez currently.

https://www.zumiez.com/g-shock-gmwb5000-silver-watch.html

https://www.zumiez.com/g-shock-gmwb5000-gold-anniversary-watch.html


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Guys I just looked at the AZ Fine Time website, and for both the silver and gold it says “Contact to order.” That suggests that they do not have them in-stock, but that they can get them... 

I guess it depends how badly you want one and if you’re willing to pay regular price. If the silver is not limited as they say (even though stock to any one dealer seems to have been pretty limited so far!!) - then you would think that eventually most Casio A/Ds will stock it. That should include Macys and maybe even Amazon. The gold...may be another story. Of course it’s all speculation on my part. Tourneau, however, did recently tell me that they were getting something like 10 of each, silver and gold. (Or maybe it was 5 each - honestly I can’t remember for sure..) Their DLCs are gone.

I also want to mention something else that could be important. In the process of tracking down a DLC square, I learned that Tourneau does not list ALL of the watches they have for sale, online. So in other words, just because you do not see it online, does not mean that Tourneau does not carry it. Turns out that with Tourneau, if they carry the watch in-store, you can also order it by phone!! (That’s what enabled me to get the DLC) Point being, if I were you guys I would not rely just on what you see online. Doesn’t hurt to call up any/all ADs and ask... You never know. They might be able to order it for you. ;-)

AND if by chance an AD has a sale going on at the time, if you place an order for a watch with them during that time, you might get the sale price. That also happened to me with Tourneau with the new Rangeman, and I was able to get a significant savings.

Just FYI, most of you know that Macy’s has a Friends and Family sale maybe a couple times a year, that offers 25% or more off of watches including g-shocks. Tourneau does as well. (They even call it the same thing) Tourneau had that sale going on back in late March, and it lasted for just over a week. I posted it in the “Deals” thread. Tourneau is likely to have the same sale this Fall too, because they did last Fall. 25% off all g-shocks isn’t a bad deal, especially for the more expensive ones. Macy’s just had that sale recently, too. And I think they’ll have it later this year as well... Oh - and sometimes, AZ Fine Time will offer “coupons” for a significant savings. I think they just did this recently, not sure. But go to their website and sign up for email specials. I have used that in the past with them. At times they offer 25-30% off or more. Rare though.


----------



## Charles89 (May 11, 2017)

As far as I know, Culture Kings in Australia has a few golds and silvers - at RRP too. Good luck!


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Bulldog mentioned it a day or two ago, but JR Dunn has the gold and silver models up for sale. I think you can call or order online.


----------



## tomchicago (Feb 15, 2010)

JR Dunn is all backorder at this point. Told me Aug/Sep availability. They're quite knowledgeable and on their game however. I was impressed with the lady I spoke with. I rarely compliment dealers!


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

FWIW, shopcasio shows a preorder page for the gold GMWB5000TFG-9. For some reason it balked when I first tried to preorder, but my second try got this far (I didn't go any further):









G-SHOCK GMWB5000TFG-9 Gold | Casio

They used to have preorder for the silver, too.


----------



## kingdrew (Jun 15, 2014)

BostonCharlie said:


> FWIW, shopcasio shows a preorder page for the gold GMWB5000TFG-9. For some reason it balked when I first tried to preorder, but my second try got this far (I didn't go any further):
> 
> They used to have preorder for the silver, too.


How did you even get on the shopcasio site? It doesn't even load for me.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

kingdrew said:


> How did you even get on the shopcasio site? It doesn't even load for me.


Casio Products | Shop Casio | Official Casio Store Online

If it doesn't work for you, it might be a browser compatibility issue. Try a different browser.


----------



## kingdrew (Jun 15, 2014)

tomchicago said:


> JR Dunn is all backorder at this point. Told me Aug/Sep availability. They're quite knowledgeable and on their game however. I was impressed with the lady I spoke with. I rarely compliment dealers!


I spoke with Steve at JR Dunn and they have 5 gold ones coming next week. I ordered in time and was allocated one of the 5 arriving. Silver will be available sometime in August.

Congrats to the other 4 who snatched up a gold one!


----------



## tomchicago (Feb 15, 2010)

I would call them to make sure it's a valid preorder. They had this up before, I called them to inquire, then they said it was a mistake and were taking it down.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Zumiez was showing me OOS, yesterday, but now they appear to have both models in stock. (Before, I denied them access to my browser location information. This time I allowed it. Coincidence?)

Silver:
https://www.zumiez.com/g-shock-gmwb5000-silver-watch.html

Gold:
https://www.zumiez.com/g-shock-gmwb5000-gold-anniversary-watch.html


----------



## pfmail (Jan 4, 2018)

Check this one out:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/GMW-B5000-...SHOCK-Full-Metal-Stainless-Steel/183232441499


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

pfmail said:


> Check this one out:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/GMW-B5000-...SHOCK-Full-Metal-Stainless-Steel/183232441499


..He said the watch was too large for him! Too LARGE????!! :rodekaart:-x:-x

Dang, if that's the case, he better steer well clear of almost every other g-shock! ;-)


----------



## tomchicago (Feb 15, 2010)

watches.com raised pricing on the gold to $800 and silver to $700, neither in stock, alert only. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulldog (Feb 16, 2006)

Ottovonn said:


> Bulldog mentioned it a day or two ago, but JR Dunn has the gold and silver models up for sale. I think you can call or order online.


Correct, not sure if they have anymore and they also have a coupon code for 20% off which they will honor on the steel square.

Silver $500 = $400
Gold $600 = $480


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Bulldog said:


> Correct, not sure if they have anymore and they also have a coupon code for 20% off which they will honor on the steel square.
> 
> Silver $500 = $400
> Gold $600 = $480


no they won't.

apparently they cannot discount these newer Casio watches.

I contacted them about the coupon codes. They told me that they were working at one point but they shouldn't have been working so they were deactivated as they've been given strict guidelines to not discount those watches.

The early folks that tried the codes and it was working got honored, but they aren't working anymore.


----------



## Bulldog (Feb 16, 2006)

acadian said:


> no they won't.
> 
> apparently they cannot discount these newer Casio watches.
> 
> ...


Ok, sorry I didn't know that.

I bought mine Monday evening 5/14/18 and the coupon code worked. As I mentioned in another thread, Steve Pryor from JR Dunn called Tuesday morning and told me one of the silver ones I ordered was sold so they offered a gold to me with the 20% off which would have made the price $480 and I told them I wasn't interested and to refund the silver that was out of stock and it wasn't a big deal. Steve then told me to hold on and came back and said for their mistake they are sending me the gold for the silver discounted price of $400. So I got 2 silver and one gold for $1200 total and free overnight shipping. So not sure why it worked for some and not others, but it did for me and even a bit better. Since that day I have placed a few more orders with Steve and received excellent pricing, guess it is also the way people talk to others and maybe if people spend with them they like to keep customers happy. If not people will just call another dealer and buy from them. So Steve was smart, he discounted three watches and since then sold others to me.


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

For those of you in Thailand, a three piece set of silver, gold and DLC will be available by lottery.

https://www.g-central.com/casio-thailand-to-sell-8-g-shock-origin-collection-case-sets/


----------



## g-addict (Jan 11, 2008)

Maybe GMW-B5000TFC-1 is still available in Vietnam?
https://casio-vietnam.com/dong-ho/gmw-b5000tfc-1/


----------



## g-addict (Jan 11, 2008)

double post sorry


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

In view of the alignment issues, I’m going to wait until Macy’s have them in stock, so that I can purchase one in person, or at least easily return it if there are issues.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

mleok said:


> In view of the alignment issues, I'm going to wait until Macy's have them in stock, so that I can purchase one in person, or at least easily return it if there are issues.


The alignment issues with these full metal models seem fairly common, at least in regards to the date window. My silver and limited DLC model both have the issue -- with the DLC model being more misaligned than the silver. I am a wee disappointed since while there have been GW-5000 watches with alignment issues, misalignment seems more common in these newer models.

Definitely see them in person if a misaligned module would bother you.


----------



## andreas_mw (May 2, 2018)

The GMW-B5000D-1JF has a list price of ¥60,000 JPY and the GMW-B5000TFG-9JR has a list price of ¥70,000 JPY.


----------



## Joakim Agren (Feb 12, 2006)

Interesting to see that JR Dunn is now listing the gold model as discontinued. I must contact my Japanese contact to see if he can find out if that is really true. Because if it is then the gold one will dry up very soon...:rodekaart


----------



## Joakim Agren (Feb 12, 2006)

Just received a super fast response from my contact and he knew the answer already because some other people had asked him already about this and yes I can now confirm the gold GMW-B5000TFG-9 is now discontinued they made one last batch this Friday but no more will be made!:rodekaart

So it seems the gold one will end up being a very limited model after all, perhaps only a couple of thousand of them where made for the world wide market!:rodekaart


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Joakim Agren said:


> Just received a super fast response from my contact and he knew the answer already because some other people had asked him already about this and yes I can now confirm the gold GMW-B5000TFG-9 is now discontinued they made one last batch this Friday but no more will be made!:rodekaart
> 
> So it seems the gold one will end up being a very limited model after all, perhaps only a couple of thousand of them where made for the world wide market!:rodekaart


Interesting! :-! I would be curious to know just how easy-to-get the silver one will be, say months from now.

Just one guy's opinion here. I think the gold is well worth the retail price. Then again, I would say the same about the silver, and even the DLC. ;-)

I rarely buy Gs at retail price, though it happens occasionally. I have zero regrets about paying retail for any of these metal squares.


----------



## Indo-Padawan (Nov 17, 2017)

Joakim Agren said:


> Just received a super fast response from my contact and he knew the answer already because some other people had asked him already about this and yes I can now confirm the gold GMW-B5000TFG-9 is now discontinued they made one last batch this Friday but no more will be made!:rodekaart
> 
> So it seems the gold one will end up being a very limited model after all, perhaps only a couple of thousand of them where made for the world wide market!:rodekaart


Out of curiosity, I just browsed Casio jpn website.

https://casio.jp/wat/search/new_products/

They removed the gold B5000TFG from 2018 April edition


----------



## tomchicago (Feb 15, 2010)

Gents this is big news. Can you put the TFG production cessation in its own thread?



Indo-Padawan said:


> Out of curiosity, I just browsed Casio jpn website.
> 
> https://casio.jp/wat/search/new_products/
> 
> They removed the gold B5000TFG from 2018 April edition


----------



## g-addict (Jan 11, 2008)

https://products.g-shock.jp/_detail/GMW-B5000TFG-9/


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

g-addict said:


> https://products.g-shock.jp/_detail/GMW-B5000TFG-9/


That actually says production has ended, so that's confirmed.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## tomchicago (Feb 15, 2010)

With the confirmed production halt, looks to me like TFG prices are all going north of $1k. One auction is bid $1,100. It's a genuine bid, not just a high starting price.


----------



## g-addict (Jan 11, 2008)

I've been keeping an eye on Turntable Lab (as it's the seller I bought my GW-5035A-1 from on Amazon and they weren't marking them up at all). I haven't seen any listing in their G-Shock section yet but found these pages through Google. It looks like they might be adding it soon and you can sign up for stock alerts. Not sure if it's an authorized dealer.

https://www.turntablelab.com/products/g-shock-gmwb5000tfg-9-full-metal-5000-watch-gold#
https://www.turntablelab.com/products/g-shock-gmwb5000d-1-full-metal-5000-watch-stainless-steel


----------



## g-addict (Jan 11, 2008)

Also might want to keep an eye on Amazon to see if TurntableLab does Amazon fulfillment like they did the GW-5035A. With that model it reappeared a few times on Amazon (from TurntableLab) after selling out.


----------



## dowlf (May 8, 2014)

I just "preordered" a GMWB5000TFG-9 from shopcasio.com. I had checked the page for that watch there previously, and there wasn't a button to actually buy it, but I was able to just now. Fingers crossed that I actually get it.

G-SHOCK GMWB5000TFG-9 Gold | Casio


----------



## tomchicago (Feb 15, 2010)

dowlf said:


> I just "preordered" a GMWB5000TFG-9 from shopcasio.com. I had checked the page for that watch there previously, and there wasn't a button to actually buy it, but I was able to just now. Fingers crossed that I actually get it.
> 
> G-SHOCK GMWB5000TFG-9 Gold | Casio


Call their custy service in the AM to confirm. I got to that round before, then I called and they said "it's a mistake".


----------



## dowlf (May 8, 2014)

tomchicago said:


> Call their custy service in the AM to confirm. I got to that round before, then I called and they said "it's a mistake".


I had a feeling it was too good to be true, lol.


----------



## R. Frank (May 25, 2017)

Just snagged a gold at Tourneau. They said I was lucky because they only had one left in New York.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tomchicago (Feb 15, 2010)

dowlf said:


> I had a feeling it was too good to be true, lol.


Good luck to you though. I haven't had much luck finding one.


----------



## GFSEA86 (Oct 28, 2013)

Heads up to those ordering from Zumiez. 
My silver was shipped in an oversized box, no cushioning, and an incomplete kit. They only shipped the tin, papers, and watch. They put the tin in a store bag and then inside the box where it flopped all over in shipment leaving the watch to slide around unprotected and bang against the tin. Also, the protective film was removed as well. Very unhappy with this service, however the watch did arrive unharmed. 


•Not Square Not Care•


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

GFSEA86 said:


> Heads up to those ordering from Zumiez.
> My silver was shipped in an oversized box, no cushioning, and an incomplete kit. They only shipped the tin, papers, and watch. They put the tin in a store bag and then inside the box where it flopped all over in shipment leaving the watch to slide around unprotected and bang against the tin. Also, the protective film was removed as well. Very unhappy with this service, however the watch did arrive unharmed.
> 
> •Not Square Not Care•


That's not good. Did they remove some of the foam inside the tin?


----------



## GFSEA86 (Oct 28, 2013)

GaryK30 said:


> That's not good. Did they remove some of the foam inside the tin?


The foam was in the tin. Didn't do any good when the box could've held 10 more tins it was so large. Everything exploded out of the tin from bouncing around in transit. Nothing was in order.

•Not Square Not Care•


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

GFSEA86 said:


> The foam was in the tin. Didn't do any good when the box could've held 10 more tins it was so large. Everything exploded out of the tin from bouncing around in transit. Nothing was in order.
> 
> •Not Square Not Care•


Sounds like typical, poor Amazon packing, but at least they don't remove the tin from the Casio box.


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

R. Frank said:


> Just snagged a gold at Tourneau. They said I was lucky because they only had one left in New York.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tourneau was alleged not to have any Gold unreserved as of last week, AFAIK.


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

GFSEA86 said:


> Heads up to those ordering from Zumiez.
> My silver was shipped in an oversized box, no cushioning, and an incomplete kit. They only shipped the tin, papers, and watch. They put the tin in a store bag and then inside the box where it flopped all over in shipment leaving the watch to slide around unprotected and bang against the tin. Also, the protective film was removed as well. Very unhappy with this service, however the watch did arrive unharmed.
> 
> •Not Square Not Care•


that is very unfortunate but glad the watch made it unharmed.

I know another member that once received his G-Shock with absolutely no packaging - just the watch.

Congrats on the new square. Hope you like it.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

GFSEA86 said:


> Heads up to those ordering from Zumiez.
> My silver was shipped in an oversized box, no cushioning, and an incomplete kit. They only shipped the tin, papers, and watch. They put the tin in a store bag and then inside the box where it flopped all over in shipment leaving the watch to slide around unprotected and bang against the tin. Also, the protective film was removed as well. Very unhappy with this service, however the watch did arrive unharmed.
> 
> •Not Square Not Care•


You should ask for a replacement...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## kingdrew (Jun 15, 2014)

the gold one is back in stock on watches.com at $800USD for anyone willing to spend the extra money.


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

kingdrew said:


> the gold one is back in stock on watches.com at $800USD for anyone willing to spend the extra money.


They are not AD, right? I don't think AD can jack up prices like that.


----------



## kingdrew (Jun 15, 2014)

Edit::

double post


----------



## kingdrew (Jun 15, 2014)

stockae92 said:


> They are not AD, right? I don't think AD can jack up prices like that.


the page says they are an AD. Here's a code for 10% WOOHOO


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

kingdrew said:


> the page says they are an AD. Here's a code for 10% WOOHOO


They are even listed as an authorized retailer on Casio's own page:

https://www.gshock.com/support/authorized

That said, I have NEVER seen an A/D jack up prices like that, above retail! Never. I didn't think they could do that. Be a cold day in he** before I'd do business with an A/D that does that.


----------



## kingdrew (Jun 15, 2014)

Time4Playnow said:


> They are even listed as an authorized retailer on Casio's own page:
> 
> https://www.gshock.com/support/authorized
> 
> That said, I have NEVER seen an A/D jack up prices like that, above retail! Never. I didn't think they could do that. Be a cold day in he** before I'd do business with an A/D that does that.


and now the price is up to $1,000USD! seems to go up when they sell a certain amount


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

Time4Playnow said:


> They are even listed as an authorized retailer on Casio's own page:
> 
> https://www.gshock.com/support/authorized
> 
> That said, I have NEVER seen an A/D jack up prices like that, above retail! Never. I didn't think they could do that. Be a cold day in he** before I'd do business with an A/D that does that.


I contacted Casio USA about this. Lets see what they say about it. 

And unless my life depends on it and they are the last dealer on earth that has the watch that I need, I will NEVER deal with them.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

stockae92 said:


> I contacted Casio USA about this. Lets see what they say about it.
> 
> And unless my life depends on it and they are the last dealer on earth that has the watch that I need, I will NEVER deal with them.


Grounds for removal as an AD...I don't think they're allowed to do this...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## tomchicago (Feb 15, 2010)

Yeah I saw this at watches.com too, but I thought it was a mistake as nothing was shown available. I'm glad someone reported to Casio. Terrible.


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

Interesting response from Casio USA.



> Thank you for contacting Casio.
> 
> I checked our listings and Watches.com is not an Authorized Casio Seller. To answer your question regarding price, our Authorized Sellers can raise the prices if the wish, we only set the MSRP (Market *Suggested *Retail Price).
> 
> ...


I guess just like car dealership, they can tag on "market adjustment". I guess we were "thinking" about Official Casio Boutique, which would also sell at MSRP. But not so much for "just" a authorized retailer.

So there ya go, watches.com is not an AD. And even AD can do whatever they want with the pricing. 

At least Toureau quoted $600 + tax for the gold full metal square, along with few other AD mentioned before. Its my money and I am choosing to spend my money at a shop that's up front, reliable and have good service. So plenty of AD are selling at MSRP, so good luck. 

I guess this is Market Economy, so the market will determine the sold price of products.


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

stockae92 said:


> Interesting response from Casio USA.
> 
> I guess just like car dealership, they can tag on "market adjustment". I guess we were "thinking" about Official Casio Boutique, which would also sell at MSRP. But not so much for "just" a authorized retailer.
> 
> ...


I guess Casio should update their G-Shock AD list on their website, since watches.com is on it, as pointed out earlier in this thread.

https://www.gshock.com/support/authorized


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

Got an email from Seiya this morning letting me know the silver was available. Clicked on the link to order and sold out. Not cool.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

baczajka said:


> Got an email from Seiya this morning letting me know the silver was available. Clicked on the link to order and sold out. Not cool.


Oh wow! Seiya's selling the squares! I'd buy from him for sure. I've bought four watches from Seiya over the years -- Seikos and Casios. Watch arrived from Japan in three days or four. Awesome guy.


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

baczajka said:


> Got an email from Seiya this morning letting me know the silver was available. Clicked on the link to order and sold out. Not cool.


that only means some one else click on the 'buy it now" button sooner

Seiya is a great seller.


----------



## somewhere21 (Feb 20, 2014)

I ordered one from JR Dunn after finding and ordering (with 20%off) the silver. Came within 3 days. Bulldog got lucky I randomly read post where he was looking for one so I messaged him. My main point is they did an awesome job packaging and shipping the watch. Even the retail box was carefully wrapped with their branded tissue wrapping, with more than enough padding in box. I will def be ordering again from them.


----------



## g-addict (Jan 11, 2008)

Day's Jeweler has the silver and gold listed for sale. Haven't been checking this site regularly so not sure how long they've been listed.

https://www.daysjewelers.com/all-watches/mens-watches


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1002391791734161410


----------



## g-addict (Jan 11, 2008)

Hmm silver is not listed anymore but gold still is. Hurry!!! Also they accept Bitcoin via Bitpay.

Edit: Gold is gone now too.


----------



## g-addict (Jan 11, 2008)

Silver is showing up again.


----------



## Escargot (Jul 7, 2009)

Looks like Macy's web site has both the gold and silver 35th anniversay metal models for $600 and $500, respectively. Scroll through this search results page for g-shocks or sort by price from high to low for easier find: https://www.macys.com/shop/search/Sortby/PRICE_HIGH_TO_LOW?keyword=g-shock


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

Escargot said:


> Looks like Macy's web site has both the gold and silver 35th anniversay metal models. Scroll through this search results page for g-shocks or sort by price from high to low for easier find: https://www.macys.com/shop/search/Sortby/PRICE_HIGH_TO_LOW?keyword=g-shock


Thanks. Scored a silver one for $375 with discount codes (if it goes through).


----------



## tomchicago (Feb 15, 2010)

Yeah I tried as well. Hope the order fulfills, but I've been here before with still no metal 5k.


----------



## BigDuke (Jul 4, 2016)

tomchicago said:


> Yeah I tried as well. Hope the order fulfills, but I've been here before with still no metal 5k.


Hi, can you tell me what code you used? The ones on the site get rejected.


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

BigDuke said:


> Hi, can you tell me what code you used? The ones on the site get rejected.


Macys applied an automatic code as I created a new account.


----------



## BigDuke (Jul 4, 2016)

andyahs said:


> Macys applied an automatic code as I created a new account.


Thanks!


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Look what I just spotted staring back at me through a Macy's display counter....









*...and that's not all....*









$500 and $600 respectively. |>

I have to admit, I didn't actually expect these metal squares to be on display at a local department store, so it was a pleasant surprise. :-d


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

kubr1ck said:


> Look what I just spotted staring back at me through a Macy's display counter....
> 
> View attachment 13188175
> 
> ...


Ordered mine online this morning for $375 with coupon code as posted above. Glad I waited.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

kubr1ck said:


> Look what I just spotted staring back at me through a Macy's display counter....
> 
> View attachment 13188175
> 
> ...


Hey kubr1ck do you have these already? I haven't seen yet if you owned these yet...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Hey kubr1ck do you have these already? I haven't seen yet if you owned these yet...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I like these metal squares, but I'm admittedly not in love with them. I think the one with the negative display and resin strap is probably my favorite, so I may pick one of those up when I can get one at MSRP. I like the different textures on that one, contrasting materials and colors.


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

kubr1ck said:


> Look what I just spotted staring back at me through a Macy's display counter....
> 
> View attachment 13188175
> 
> ...


I can believe that in LA. I wonder if it is the Manhattan Macy's? Will check mine in a few days.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

andyahs said:


> Ordered mine online this morning for $375 with coupon code as posted above. Glad I waited.


Wasn't about to get the coupon to work, even tried creating a new account.


----------



## raze (Nov 28, 2010)

Escargot said:


> Looks like Macy's web site has both the gold and silver 35th anniversay metal models for $600 and $500, respectively. Scroll through this search results page for g-shocks or sort by price from high to low for easier find: https://www.macys.com/shop/search/Sortby/PRICE_HIGH_TO_LOW?keyword=g-shock


Hey, thanks for the heads up! Was able to pick one up for $398.81 after discount.


----------



## tomchicago (Feb 15, 2010)

raze said:


> Hey, thanks for the heads up! Was able to pick one up for $398.81 after discount.


Whether these orders actually fill and ship remains to be seen. I hope they do but I've been here before with these models.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

mleok said:


> Wasn't about to get the coupon to work, even tried creating a new account.


Same here. The site didn't accept the newly generated coupon; I remember hearing that these watches are not supposed to be discounted...


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

mleok said:


> Wasn't about to get the coupon to work, even tried creating a new account.


just for fun I tried and I also wasn't able to get any coupon to work.

Again - congrats to everyone who was able to get one at the heavily discounted rates.


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Same here. The site didn't accept the newly generated coupon; I remember hearing that these watches are not supposed to be discounted...


heard the same..


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Holy crap! This is a _*partial*_ list of the exclusions for Macy's coupon when you create an account:









There's 3 more "pages" if you scroll down!


----------



## tomchicago (Feb 15, 2010)

These models are now gone from Macy's website. Get them while you can in store esp the gold because production has ceased on that one. Silvers will probably continue to trickle in indefinitely.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

For what it's worth, I received a shipping confirmation for the gold one I ordered from Macys.com.


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

tomchicago said:


> Whether these orders actually fill and ship remains to be seen. I hope they do but I've been here before with these models.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Mine at $375 just shipped.


----------



## tomchicago (Feb 15, 2010)

andyahs said:


> Mine at $375 just shipped.


Yeah me too! We'll see!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

If it shipped it must be a sealed deal.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## tomchicago (Feb 15, 2010)

I received a shipping confirm as well. I tried ordering the gold but it was already out, but did manage to get a silver.


----------



## raze (Nov 28, 2010)

tomchicago said:


> Whether these orders actually fill and ship remains to be seen. I hope they do but I've been here before with these models.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I got tracking today. I guess it shipped.


----------



## ZachFish (Apr 12, 2018)

Just for the record, I was able to get the gold one with the 20% discount. 

I started a new account and the discount was applied automatically when I clicked on the "Welcome to Macy's here's 25% off" email they sent me. I ordered at 10:45 a.m. on Friday June 1st. I got a shipping confirmation at 10:00 a.m. on Sunday. Final price was $495.00.

I also have my information down at AZ fine time. I'm people are aware of this, but they said they thought they would be getting some gold and silver at the end of July, but were not sure.


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

Went to my local Macy's. No anniversary models.


----------



## tomchicago (Feb 15, 2010)

Same here. Nada.


----------



## g-addict (Jan 11, 2008)

When they were still available online I was searching Macy's in-store stock for major cities and I could only find them in Honolulu, Los Angeles, and Miami. Los Angeles and Miami had both models (in four stores total), Honolulu just the silver at one store. I'm guessing they still need to be added to other stores in other cities.


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

FWIW, I just looked in the local Zumiez store. Few Gs period.


----------



## Klesk (May 11, 2006)

g-addict said:


> When they were still available online I was searching Macy's in-store stock for major cities and I could only find them in Honolulu, Los Angeles, and Miami. Los Angeles and Miami had both models (in four stores total), Honolulu just the silver at one store. I'm guessing they still need to be added to other stores in other cities.


According to the clerk at Ala Moana (Honolulu) Macy's, there was only one gold in the system locally. I bought it when I was there Saturday.


----------



## Klesk (May 11, 2006)

Double post.


----------



## watchman323 (Jan 5, 2012)

I found a gold one in Baybrook Mall on Saturday. I didn’t buy it. I went back there Sunday and still there. I open a Macy’s account and bought it. Macy’s website isn’t very accurate. Before going back to Baybrook on Sunday , I checked Macy’s website and they showed nothing in Baybrook. I checked both Saturday night and Sunday morning before I bought mine. Both times showed nothing at Baybrook. 
I was going to post here to see if anyone wants one here. But after seeing g-central’s post, I automatically thought everyone was going to Macy’s and buy it.


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

You should still post availability in case someone wants it.


----------



## jackcarls0n (May 26, 2018)

I have been looking for the B5000TFG-9 version. I was able to pre-order one at shopcasio.com but they cancelled it for no apparent reason and I stopped looking. Such a bummer.

They didn't even send a notification!

Hopefully a lead here can help. Would be really grateful.

Thanks.


ronalddheld said:


> You should still post availability in case someone wants it.


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## g-addict (Jan 11, 2008)

I would suggest checking TurntableLab regularly as they just added the Frogman GF8235D-1B and that product page said "This Item Is Currently Being Processed" for a while before it was available like the pages for the GMW-B5000 models do now. Also you can sign up for a stock alert email.
https://www.turntablelab.com/products/g-shock-gmwb5000d-1-full-metal-5000-watch-stainless-steel
https://www.turntablelab.com/products/g-shock-gmwb5000tfg-9-full-metal-5000-watch-gold#
This is their G-Shock page: https://www.turntablelab.com/collections/g-shock-date
Also maybe Evine.
https://www.evine.com/b/watches/casio/?icid=DN-Watches-Brand_2-Casio&s=Newest


----------



## jackcarls0n (May 26, 2018)

g-addict said:


> I would suggest checking TurntableLab regularly as they just added the Frogman GF8235D-1B and that product page said "This Item Is Currently Being Processed" for a while before it was available like the pages for the GMW-B5000 models do now.


Thanks, appreciate it.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## dirkpitt73 (Dec 8, 2006)

Wow, TurntableLab has a surprisingly good selection of G's and nicely formatted, thanks for the tip!



g-addict said:


> I would suggest checking TurntableLab regularly as they just added the Frogman GF8235D-1B and that product page said "This Item Is Currently Being Processed" for a while before it was available like the pages for the GMW-B5000 models do now. Also you can sign up for a stock alert email.
> https://www.turntablelab.com/products/g-shock-gmwb5000d-1-full-metal-5000-watch-stainless-steel
> https://www.turntablelab.com/products/g-shock-gmwb5000tfg-9-full-metal-5000-watch-gold#
> This is their G-Shock page: https://www.turntablelab.com/collections/g-shock-date
> ...


----------



## Byron2701 (Jun 11, 2012)

For Europeans:

https://uhrenarena.de/Themen/Funkuh...h-gold-ip-Limited-GMW-B5000TFG-9ER::7528.html


----------



## raze (Nov 28, 2010)

Has anyone gotten their orders from Macy's?


----------



## jackcarls0n (May 26, 2018)

raze said:


> Has anyone gotten their orders from Macy's?


I know one person who did. He saw 6 on site and wanted to buy them all but he only got one.

Lucky him

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Byron2701 (Jun 11, 2012)

Byron2701 said:


> For Europeans:
> 
> https://uhrenarena.de/Themen/Funkuh...h-gold-ip-Limited-GMW-B5000TFG-9ER::7528.html


Already gone...


----------



## Byron2701 (Jun 11, 2012)

Byron2701 said:


> For Europeans:
> 
> https://uhrenarena.de/Themen/Funkuh...h-gold-ip-Limited-GMW-B5000TFG-9ER::7528.html


Already gone...


----------



## Barbes (May 4, 2014)

raze said:


> Has anyone gotten their orders from Macy's?


Yes -arrived yesterday.


----------



## jackcarls0n (May 26, 2018)

Found one at Tourneau, placed the order. But two days later they say it isn't available anymore. Why why 



Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

jackcarls0n said:


> Found one at Tourneau, placed the order. But two days later they say it isn't available anymore. Why why
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Tourneau has an arcane system of allocation of stock. Sometimes watches are sold without being noyed.


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

Duplicate post


----------



## Charles89 (May 11, 2017)

Sooooo.... It seems like Pacparts now have all the DLC component for sale. Band is $372, bezel is $118.

Anyone fancy building their own DLC? or will DLC owners be buying spare parts?


----------



## R. Frank (May 25, 2017)

Charles89 said:


> Sooooo.... It seems like Pacparts now have all the DLC component for sale. Band is $372, bezel is $118.
> 
> Anyone fancy building their own DLC? or will DLC owners be buying spare parts?


Unlike the other models, the clasp isn't available so it might look a little odd.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Cool. I’d make a “Sith Square”, with a 5000ML module. Oh just saw that there’s no clasp...


----------



## Charles89 (May 11, 2017)

R. Frank said:


> Unlike the other models, the clasp isn't available so it might look a little odd.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Doesn't the $372 band come with the clasp?


----------



## R. Frank (May 25, 2017)

Charles89 said:


> Doesn't the $372 band come with the clasp?


Hopefully. The other models had a clasps listed which cost quite a bit, so that's why I thought they came separately.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charles89 (May 11, 2017)

R. Frank said:


> Hopefully. The other models had a clasps listed which cost quite a bit, so that's why I thought they came separately.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think if you buy the whole band, it comes with it. Or alternatively, for other models, you can just buy the clasp by itself, instead of the whole band.


----------



## dirkpitt73 (Dec 8, 2006)

I'd be most interested in the overlay on the display, really like the DLC's red ring/circle around it like classic G's of yore. Is that the "91087235939 GLASS/PRINTED" part? Would be interested in trying a swap.



Charles89 said:


> Sooooo.... It seems like Pacparts now have all the DLC component for sale. Band is $372, bezel is $118.
> 
> Anyone fancy building their own DLC? or will DLC owners be buying spare parts?


----------



## Charles89 (May 11, 2017)

dirkpitt73 said:


> I'd be most interested in the overlay on the display, really like the DLC's red ring/circle around it like classic G's of yore. Is that the "91087235939 GLASS/PRINTED" part? Would be interested in trying a swap.


I'd say so. But best to contact them to confirm.

A silver with the DLC glass would be pretty sweet too! Or even the matte black with the DLC glass!


----------



## raze (Nov 28, 2010)

My watch shipped from Macys but UPS lost the watch. Currently under investigation, buzzkill!


----------



## jackcarls0n (May 26, 2018)

raze said:


> My watch shipped from Macys but UPS lost the watch. Currently under investigation, buzzkill!


What? I bet someone wanted it badly and took it! It is a buzzkill. My order got cancelled too. So annoying.

Getting a GMW at retail is harder than getting a Rolex BLNR.

Hopefully it was all insured and they can find a solution.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## raze (Nov 28, 2010)

jackcarls0n said:


> What? I bet someone wanted it badly and took it! It is a buzzkill. My order got cancelled too. So annoying.
> 
> Getting a GMW at retail is harder than getting a Rolex BLNR.
> 
> ...


After much discussion Macy's will be refunding my money in 2 days. There is a guy named Anjel in Norwalk, CT enjoying my stolen watch.


----------



## jackcarls0n (May 26, 2018)

raze said:


> After much discussion Macy's will be refunding my money in 2 days. There is a guy named Anjel in Norwalk, CT enjoying my stolen watch.


Wow, how do you know it is someone named Anjel in CT?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

raze said:


> After much discussion Macy's will be refunding my money in 2 days. There is a guy named Anjel in Norwalk, CT enjoying my stolen watch.


Im so sorry to hear - that is SOOOOO disappointing. it's almost like a double blow since 1) you had FOUND one 2) you had found one at a highly discounted price \


----------



## mcmen (Jun 8, 2018)

Hi guys, im new to this forum. Is there any sites that has the silver gmb 5000 available ? Thanks


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

mcmen said:


> Hi guys, im new to this forum. Is there any sites that has the silver gmb 5000 available ? Thanks


I recommend Seiya; his prices may be a little higher than his competition, but he ships quickly and is a first-rate seller. Currently, the model is sold out on his site, but you can request for notification. Perhaps even try emailing him and asking him to reserve a model when it becomes available again.


----------



## Escargot (Jul 7, 2009)

Raze, I'd picked up a spare at list price. If you're interested, drop me a message.



raze said:


> After much discussion Macy's will be refunding my money in 2 days. There is a guy named Anjel in Norwalk, CT enjoying my stolen watch.


----------



## raze (Nov 28, 2010)

jackcarls0n said:


> Wow, how do you know it is someone named Anjel in CT?
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


He signed for the package.



acadian said:


> Im so sorry to hear - that is SOOOOO disappointing. it's almost like a double blow since 1) you had FOUND one 2) you had found one at a highly discounted price \


Yeah I know and to think I passed on 2 from local shops cause I thought I had this on the way. I put my name back on the list but its gonna be at a premium. Locally its $596.



Escargot said:


> Raze, I'd picked up a spare at list price. If you're interested, drop me a message.


I appreciate it buddy good lookin out. I have my name in the list at a local shop. If things dont work out in the next few weeks I might take you up on your offer.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

^^^ Why not take yourself off the list at your local dealer (with the up-charge) and buy one from a fellow forum brother?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raze (Nov 28, 2010)

powerband said:


> ^^^ Why not take yourself off the list at your local dealer (with the up-charge) and buy one from a fellow forum brother?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This whole shipping experience has left me with a bad taste in my mouth. For this one I'll be taking it home in hand.

Come to think of it, this is the first time I have ever purchased a watch online.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

raze said:


> This whole shipping experience has left me with a bad taste in my mouth. For this one I'll be taking it home in hand.
> 
> Come to think of it, this is the first time I have ever purchased a watch online.


I can understand that. I've done hundreds of shipment, and, aside from a couple of minor hiccups, I've been lucky with USPS, UPS, FedEx, and a couple of international carriers like EMS, etc.

I'm glad Macy's helped resolve your case.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

This is it guys! The last chance for a gold square or DLC square in NYC. It's an event for a meet and greet with Kikuo Ibe held at the G-Shock Shop in Soho!

The watches will be sold via raffle!


----------



## Escargot (Jul 7, 2009)

My experience with shipping has been the same, I've never had a shipment not arrive yet *knock on wood*, although I've see some shipments take the 'long' route to get to its destination. But at the same time, I've also heard horror stories. Bad luck, I guess.



powerband said:


> I can understand that. I've done hundreds of shipment, and, aside from a couple of minor hiccups, I've been lucky with USPS, UPS, FedEx, and a couple of international carriers like EMS, etc.
> 
> I'm glad Macy's helped resolve your case.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Ottovonn said:


> This is it guys! The last chance for a gold square or DLC square in NYC. It's an event for a meet and greet with Kikuo Ibe held at the G-Shock Shop in Soho!
> 
> The watches will be sold via raffle!
> 
> View attachment 13210519


That's pretty cool that they are offering the chance to buy those via raffle, instead of based on who's willing to sleep outside the store for a few days! :-d

Also cool that Mr. Ibe will be there. If I lived in the area, I'd definitely go! Get him to sign my forehead or something. :-d


----------



## jackcarls0n (May 26, 2018)

Escargot said:


> Raze, I'd picked up a spare at list price. If you're interested, drop me a message.


A shoutout to @Escargot. Very helpful being. Need more WUS members like him.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jackcarls0n (May 26, 2018)

Got email from.shopcasio.com saying gold one is available to order. I ordered but lets see if it goes through.










Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## tomchicago (Feb 15, 2010)

Here goes again....good luck, but I'm like 0 for 10 with shopcasio.com


----------



## jackcarls0n (May 26, 2018)

tomchicago said:


> Here goes again....good luck, but I'm like 0 for 10 with shopcasio.com


I know, happened to me already. Let's see if it works!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

Nice! Hope you get one. But I wonder whats going to happen to the people that pre-order? And since the production is done, this would be the last batch?



jackcarls0n said:


> Got email from.shopcasio.com saying gold one is available to order. I ordered but lets see if it goes through.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jackcarls0n (May 26, 2018)

I had a preoder too. All the preorders were . Mine was cancelled too. This was told me by the Casio rep.

So let's see how this one goes. For now the order status says pending approval. Should know by end of the day.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

jackcarls0n said:


> I had a preoder too. All the preorders were . Mine was cancelled too. This was told me by the Casio rep.
> 
> So let's see how this one goes. For now the order status says pending approval. Should know by end of the day.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Did they charge your credit for your pre-order? Now the gold metal square is gone from shop casio.


----------



## jackcarls0n (May 26, 2018)

Few weeks ago it was a pending charge and it disappeared. They said they will charge once it ships. About 10 days later I checked and it said status closed and called them up. They said order was cancelled. Pre-order never shipped.

Today, the charge is pending. It says pending approval (not sure who is approving what).

The link only worked from the email I got. When I searched the site I couldn't find it. But was able to order through the link afterwards.


stockae92 said:


> Did they charge your credit for your pre-order? Now the gold metal square is gone from shop casio.


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

Interesting. Lets keep our fingers crossed (this time around) 



jackcarls0n said:


> Few weeks ago it was a pending charge and it disappeared. They said they will charge once it ships. About 10 days later I checked and it said status closed and called them up. They said order was cancelled. Pre-order never shipped.
> 
> Today, the charge is pending. It says pending approval (not sure who is approving what).
> 
> ...


----------



## jackcarls0n (May 26, 2018)

Anyone else ordered?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

At least One silver, no gold at herald square Macy’s in NYC!


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

Ottovonn said:


> At least One silver, no gold at herald square Macy's in NYC!


I wonder if it will be there next week?


----------



## kingdrew (Jun 15, 2014)

i would not hold my breath on shopcasio.com. I had one ordered and they said my address was known as a fraud address. They wouldn't give me any other explanation.

Also, I seem to be able to only access it if I use a proxy. If I try it at work, home, or my phone I always get a connection error. I really hate that site lol


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

kingdrew said:


> i would not hold my breath on shopcasio.com. I had one ordered and they said my address was known as a fraud address. They wouldn't give me any other explanation.
> 
> Also, I seem to be able to only access it if I use a proxy. If I try it at work, home, or my phone I always get a connection error. I really hate that site lol


At least I hate how they cancel order without notifying people ...


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

kingdrew said:


> i would not hold my breath on shopcasio.com. I had one ordered and they said my address was known as a fraud address. They wouldn't give me any other explanation.
> 
> Also, I seem to be able to only access it if I use a proxy. If I try it at work, home, or my phone I always get a connection error. I really hate that site lol


At least I hate how they cancel order without notifying people ...


----------



## jackcarls0n (May 26, 2018)

stockae92 said:


> At least I hate how they cancel order without notifying people ...


That is true. They didn't notify me either that my pre-order was cancelled.

I have the same issue, can't seem to use their site on WiFi. I have to use mobile internet and sometimes cannot access it various locations.

Lets see how the order works out.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jackcarls0n (May 26, 2018)

Just checked the order status and it says cancelled now. 

Shopcasio.com is the worst and no notification again.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jackcarls0n (May 26, 2018)

Just checked Zumeiz's site. They have a gold one in stock. Doesn't say how many they have though.

One can order upto 10 if they want to. But I am not sure how good they are with fulfilling the order.










Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

jackcarls0n said:


> Just checked Zumeiz's site. They have a gold one in stock. Doesn't say how many they have though.
> 
> One can order upto 10 if they want to. But I am not sure how good they are with fulfilling the order.
> 
> ...


Order more than available, and your order gets cancelled?


----------



## jackcarls0n (May 26, 2018)

ronalddheld said:


> Order more than available, and your order gets cancelled?


I just ordered one. Same with Casio. Ordered one and it was cancelled.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## g-addict (Jan 11, 2008)

Canceled from Zumiez? It's still showing up on the website.
https://www.zumiez.com/g-shock-gmwb5000-gold-anniversary-watch.html


----------



## keypepper (May 31, 2018)

NYC has one silver


----------



## raze (Nov 28, 2010)

Mine is still lost with no findings from Macy's and UPS. This is just agonising!


----------



## jackcarls0n (May 26, 2018)

g-addict said:


> Canceled from Zumiez? It's still showing up on the website.
> https://www.zumiez.com/g-shock-gmwb5000-gold-anniversary-watch.html


Na zumeiz is still on. I ordered earlier from Shopcasio.com that was cancelled within 2 hrs!

Edit: called Casio customer service. Apparently the reason for cancellation was that they don't deliver to Alaska. Wished they told me a month ago when they cancelled my pre-order. Anyways, hopefully zumeiz comes through.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman323 (Jan 5, 2012)

My Macy has a second gold square (i bought the first one two weeks ago) 
Baybrook Houston


----------



## livinlaj (Jun 16, 2018)

watchman323 said:


> My Macy has a second gold square (i bought the first one two weeks ago)
> Baybrook Houston


Bruh, any chance you could buy it, ship it and i'll pay you back? dm to discuss further pls!


----------



## jackcarls0n (May 26, 2018)

watchman323 said:


> My Macy has a second gold square (i bought the first one two weeks ago)
> Baybrook Houston


Nice to see it in a store. It's funny doesn't show up on Macy's website though.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## chevfal1 (Jun 16, 2018)

I just ordered the gold for pick up at my local Macy's tomorrow. Let's see if it works out.


----------



## chevfal1 (Jun 16, 2018)

Just picked up the duo in store at Macys. They didn't show available online, but had them in stock for about a week.


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

UK only I'm afraid, but John Lewis have (at time of writing) one each of the gold and DLC variants.


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

kenls said:


> UK only I'm afraid, but John Lewis have (at time of writing) one each of the gold and DLC variants.


Won't he deliver to the US?


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

ronalddheld said:


> Won't he deliver to the US?


Unfortunately not. Website states "International delivery. *Not available*"


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

kenls said:


> Unfortunately not. Website states "International delivery. *Not available*"


Not fated to get a DLC.


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

Anyone still looking for a SS version should call GS Forum sponsor Topper Jewelers.
Seems you can still pre-order one thru them.


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

I am desperately looking for the silver one. Any idea gents where they are available. Thanks a lot for the help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

Still over list price but it hurts your wallet less ..

https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-G-Shoc...023845?hash=item36322cb1a5:g:aaMAAOSw-tFa-xU2

disclaimer: its ebay, buy at your own risk. I am just the messenger


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

Still over list price but it hurts your wallet less ..

https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-G-Shoc...023845?hash=item36322cb1a5:g:aaMAAOSw-tFa-xU2

disclaimer: its ebay, buy at your own risk. I am just the messenger


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

stockae92 said:


> Still over list price but it hurts your wallet less ..
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-G-Shoc...023845?hash=item36322cb1a5:g:aaMAAOSw-tFa-xU2
> 
> disclaimer: its ebay, buy at your own risk. I am just the messenger


That's not too shabby given what the current market prices are. Though I hate it when eBay sellers only provide stock photos and aren't bothered with providing actual product photos.


----------



## mcmen (Jun 8, 2018)

Escargot said:


> My experience with shipping has been the same, I've never had a shipment not arrive yet *knock on wood*, although I've see some shipments take the 'long' route to get to its destination. But at the same time, I've also heard horror stories. Bad luck, I guess.


shout out to Escargot for the help !! He sold me his spare GMW 5000 silver , LEGIT SELLER.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

GOLD and silver GMW squares available at Evine.com at $588 and $488 respectively. Site is 100% legit.

Here's the link for the gold:

https://www.evine.com/Product/658-617?icid=OnAirToday-_-CASIO+WATCHES+FEATURING+G-SHOCK-_-658-617&cm_re=OnAirToday-_-CASIO+WATCHES+FEATURING+G-SHOCK-_-658-617


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

Just heads up. 
eBay has a 15% off "everything" today until 9pm PST that some of you might want to use on purchasing a GMW. Max discount of $100. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pop4 (Jul 10, 2015)

For anyone in Melbourne, Australia, the G-Factory at Myer Bourke St Mall had 5 of the full metal (GMW-B5000D-1) in stock as of when I walked by this afternoon; asking price A$949.
There was also one of the full metal with with resin band combination (GMW-B5000-1) watches on display as well; didn't ask about price or stock levels.
I was told the watches came in sometime in the last week.

The tried the GMW-B5000D-1D on my 6.5" wrist and while the watch case itself fit just fine, I found the end links stuck out a little bit too much for my liking and didn't wrap around my wrist as much as I would have liked it too. That stopped me from instantly whipping out the wallet, but I'm still thinking about it though.


----------



## Escargot (Jul 7, 2009)

Hmm... not sure what this means but I just checked Toppers and there is no 'pre-order' option for the silver Casio now, just 'inquire'. But they do have a pre-order option for the new version of silver Casio with black resin strap with $100 deposit for $400 retail price.



P415B said:


> Anyone still looking for a SS version should call GS Forum sponsor Topper Jewelers.
> Seems you can still pre-order one thru them.


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

pop4 said:


> For anyone in Melbourne, Australia, the G-Factory at Myer Bourke St Mall had 5 of the full metal (GMW-B5000D-1) in stock as of when I walked by this afternoon; asking price A$949.
> There was also one of the full metal with with resin band combination (GMW-B5000-1) watches on display as well; didn't ask about price or stock levels.
> I was told the watches came in sometime in the last week.
> 
> The tried the GMW-B5000D-1D on my 6.5" wrist and while the watch case itself fit just fine, I found the end links stuck out a little bit too much for my liking and didn't wrap around my wrist as much as I would have liked it too. That stopped me from instantly whipping out the wallet, but I'm still thinking about it though.


Thanks for the heads up. I had the same issue with the end links jutting out a little, keen to try the resin strap version instead.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Oddly enough, my silver GMW-B5000's end links arrived loose: they hug the wrist better. I think that with regular wear, they may loosen over time and conform to the wrist better. My DLC and former gold squares, however, have stiff end links. 

I'm also thinking about whether to wait and order the black resin strap negative display from Seiya or continuing with my pre-order from Topper's. It's really come down to whether I can wait until December now haha


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

Timeless Luxury Watches still has the Silver tone GMW-B5000D for pre-order per their website. Says orders will be fulfilled by end of year 2018. Would be wise to drop them a call first I think.

LINK - https://timelessluxwatches.com/product/g-shock-gmwb5000d-1/


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Plasticmonky (Jan 16, 2016)

Ottovonn said:


> Oddly enough, my silver GMW-B5000's end links arrived loose: they hug the wrist better. I think that with regular wear, they may loosen over time and conform to the wrist better. My DLC and former gold squares, however, have stiff end links.
> 
> I'm also thinking about whether to wait and order the black resin strap negative display from Seiya or continuing with my pre-order from Topper's. It's really come down to whether I can wait until December now haha


Hey Ottovonn, do you have any pictures of your lose end links for comparison? I've been considering getting one, but the end links sticking out worries me as I have 6.5 inch wrists.

It would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Plasticmonky said:


> Hey Ottovonn, do you have any pictures of your lose end links for comparison? I've been considering getting one, but the end links sticking out worries me as I have 6.5 inch wrists.
> 
> It would be greatly appreciated


I also have 6.5" wrists. I'll post pics when I get home from work.


----------



## Byron2701 (Jun 11, 2012)

For interested Europeans: golden one available -> 4.7. 16:00

https://uhrenarena.de/Themen/Funkuh...h-gold-ip-Limited-GMW-B5000TFG-9ER::7528.html

Already gone -> 5.7. 08:00


----------



## Byron2701 (Jun 11, 2012)

For Europeans: resin one

https://www.43einhalb.com/casio-g-shock-gmw-b5000-1er-silber-schwarz-245883

Only one left -> 5.7. 08:00


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Plasticmonky said:


> Hey Ottovonn, do you have any pictures of your lose end links for comparison? I've been considering getting one, but the end links sticking out worries me as I have 6.5 inch wrists.
> 
> It would be greatly appreciated


Here you go. I made a short video demonstrating the slight play at the end links. My DLC GMW was also initially completely stiff, but has loosened a little.






And a short video of the watch on my 6.5" wrists. Yes, I took these shots with my arm extended out of my window LOL

7 links on each side.


----------



## Byron2701 (Jun 11, 2012)

Ottovonn said:


> Here you go. I made a short video demonstrating the slight play at the end links. My DLC GMW was also initially completely stiff, but has loosened a little.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a very, very big QC problem, Otto! It doesn't help, you have to order the resin GMW 

Do it, Do it, Do it


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Byron2701 said:


> This is a very, very big QC problem, Otto! It doesn't help, you have to order the resin GMW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aren't the end links supposed to move a little? Or is mine the only one that does this?







LOL

Yes, Byron, I have been hunting for a resin GMW. I have one pre-ordered, but I'm not sure I can wait until December haha


----------



## Byron2701 (Jun 11, 2012)

The end links of mine also moved a little. I think this has to be as casing and end links are not screwed together. There is the tube where the screw is inside that prevents the tight fit. Also in my opinion the small movement reduces the force against casing if the watch is falling on the floor.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

When I got the GMWs I learned a few things on how to adjust the bracelet for a perfect fit albeit a snug one...I recall removing 3 links from the bracelet (I took the links from the bracelet if viewed from the 12 o'clock/top of the watch then I micro adjusted to my liking and it was a perfect fit... I applied this procedure for the steel, gold and DLC and it was perfect for my wrist.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## vierasse (Jan 10, 2018)

GMW-B5000TFG-9ER model currently available online at uhrendirect.de and uhrenwelt.shop (shipping from Germany)

(sorry, not allowed to post actual links yet)


----------



## Byron2701 (Jun 11, 2012)

Link for aboves post

https://www.uhrendirect.de/uhren/Ca...TFG-9ER-G-Squad-PREMIUM.html?cache=1530777525

Uhrenwelt.shop, GMW not found


----------



## vierasse (Jan 10, 2018)

Thanks. 
Uhrenwelt.shop is sold out now.


----------



## Byron2701 (Jun 11, 2012)

vierasse said:


> Thanks.
> Uhrenwelt.shop is sold out now.


Scheinen alle immer nur ein Stück verfügbar zu haben. Gestern Nachmittag Uhrenarena-link gepostet, heute früh ausverkauft (100.-über UVP)


----------



## vierasse (Jan 10, 2018)

Byron2701 said:


> Scheinen alle immer nur ein Stück verfügbar zu haben. Gestern Nachmittag Uhrenarena-link gepostet, heute früh ausverkauft (100.-über UVP)


Dürfen wir hier auf Deutsch schreiben? 
Uhrenwelt hatte 2 Stück laut Aussage des Betreibers, und dass nun keine mehr nachkommen.

Are we allowed to post in German here? 
Uhrenwelt had 2 pieces according to owner, and that there will be no further ones incoming.


----------



## Byron2701 (Jun 11, 2012)

vierasse said:


> Dürfen wir hier auf Deutsch schreiben?
> Uhrenwelt hatte 2 Stück laut Aussage des Betreibers, und dass nun keine mehr nachkommen.
> 
> Are we allowed to post in German here?
> Uhrenwelt had 2 pieces according to owner, and that there will be no further ones incoming.


Probably not, but as it was only an answer for you ;-)

So back to topic...


----------



## Plasticmonky (Jan 16, 2016)

Ottovonn said:


> Here you go. I made a short video demonstrating the slight play at the end links. My DLC GMW was also initially completely stiff, but has loosened a little.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! Nice watch 

Now I'm basically conflicted between the steel one, and the resin band one. I think the resin band might fit my wrist better but I'm not sire if it will be easy to read


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

The Resin strap GMW-B5000 is available at allike for about $430 shipped to the US. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

P415B said:


> The Resin strap GMW-B5000 is available at allike for about $430 shipped to the US.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So tempted to pull the trigger . . . But I have to stay faithful to Rob at Toppers! Must wait until December!


----------



## gnus411 (May 19, 2007)

FINE. I want one. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

Ottovonn said:


> So tempted to pull the trigger . . . But I have to stay faithful to Rob at Toppers! Must wait until December!


Did Rob seriously say he doesn't expect them until December? I feel that's way too long to wait for a piece that was released last month. Might have to jump in the resin myself.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

P415B said:


> Did Rob seriously say he doesn't expect them until December? I feel that's way too long to wait for a piece that was released last month. Might have to jump in the resin myself.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just pre-ordered mine and the website says "EXPECTED DELIVERY, LATE OCTOBER." So hoping for the best.

https://shop.topperjewelers.com/collections/all-watches/products/g-shock-gmwb5000-1-deposit


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

P415B said:


> Did Rob seriously say he doesn't expect them until December? I feel that's way too long to wait for a piece that was released last month. Might have to jump in the resin myself.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Rob didn't say that, but a few here said it might be released in December. I was at the check out page twice at the web site you posted. I want it, but I know I don't need it now, so I can be patient. I have lots of G's to tide me over.



andyahs said:


> Just pre-ordered mine and the website says "EXPECTED DELIVERY, LATE OCTOBER." So hoping for the best.
> 
> https://shop.topperjewelers.com/collections/all-watches/products/g-shock-gmwb5000-1-deposit


Oh good! I think a late October - November release is a little better.


----------



## Byron2701 (Jun 11, 2012)

Do US guys get European VAT back?

Available at Allike immediately

https://www.allikestore.com/german/...1er-35th-anniversary-black-gmw-b5000-1er.html


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

Don’t know if I can wait until October. 
Must.....resist.....must....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

P415B said:


> Don't know if I can wait until October.
> Must.....resist.....must....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Resistance is futile.


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

ronalddheld said:


> Resistance is futile.


You were right. It's done. Order placed. Heads up, I saved $10 just by using a cc rather than PAYPAL. Just make sure your cc knows you're placing an order oversees or it will get declined ().

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g-addict (Jan 11, 2008)

stockae92 said:


> Interesting response from Casio USA.
> 
> I guess just like car dealership, they can tag on "market adjustment". I guess we were "thinking" about Official Casio Boutique, which would also sell at MSRP. But not so much for "just" a authorized retailer.
> 
> ...


I emailed Casio about Watches.com's status and got this response:

"Thank you for contacting Casio America. I'm sorry for the confusion, but, yes, Watches.com is an authorized seller.

Thank you,
Peter"


----------



## Urabus23 (Jul 17, 2018)

seiyajapan.com/collections/casio/products/casio-g-shock-gmw-b5000-1jf

Resin in stock at Seiya!


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Urabus23 said:


> seiyajapan.com/collections/casio/products/casio-g-shock-gmw-b5000-1jf
> 
> Resin in stock at Seiya!


Damn it! It was available for a measly 3 hours! While I was asleep too! I might've changed my mind about waiting if Seiya got more lol


----------



## Urabus23 (Jul 17, 2018)

Yeah, they went quick. I got an alert for the all stainless at the same time and those were gone in about 30mins. It's strange though, I got my resin from Firmament in Germany and it was online for a few days. Maybe they're not as popular there?


----------



## vierasse (Jan 10, 2018)

Urabus23 said:


> It's strange though, I got my resin from Firmament in Germany and it was online for a few days. Maybe they're not as popular there?


That is my impression as well. Considered too expensive, maybe too shiny. I don't care, I got my copies so far ;-) (except DLC, was sold out within 5 seconds or so...)

Interestingly, Firmament keeps listing all those items that were sold out long time ago. So you know what you missed out on :-d


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

Minutes to hours is not reasonable. Days are more like it.


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

Any peeps in Germany, Allike will have the Kolor variant available "in-store only" this Friday. 









Want do me a solid and pick one up for me? Much appreciated in advance.

UPDATE : 599.90 € for the Kolor variant 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Urabus23 (Jul 17, 2018)

P415B said:


> Any peeps in Germany, Allike will have the Kolor variant available "in-store only" this Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder if they do phone orders...


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

Urabus23 said:


> I wonder if they do phone orders...


Unfortunately not. Here is the response I got from their CS. ⬇










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Urabus23 (Jul 17, 2018)

P415B said:


> Unfortunately not. Here is the response I got from their CS. ⬇
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn....


----------



## Urabus23 (Jul 17, 2018)

Looks like there's a chance to buy the Kolor G from Firmament.

https://www.firmamentberlin.com/g-shock/30335/g-shock-x-kolor-gmw-b5000kl-9dr.html


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up. ⬆


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vierasse (Jan 10, 2018)

currently first in line at Overkill Store Berlin (actually there is no line yet...), opens in 50 minutes, weather is very nice, we‘ll see what happens ;-)


----------



## vierasse (Jan 10, 2018)

So there were only three contenders at 11 am, they had five in stock => got my copy :-d|>
Will post a picture soon in Ottovonn's counting thread.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

vierasse said:


> So there were only three contenders at 11 am, they had five in stock => got my copy :-d|>
> Will post a picture soon in Ottovonn's counting thread.


Nice! Congrats, vierasse! I think the Kolor model looks amazing. I can't believe that there were only three people lined up for such a limited piece. At the Soho store in NYC, there was a crowd -- more like a small mob -- of folks waiting for the DLC square :-d


----------



## vierasse (Jan 10, 2018)

Ottovonn said:


> Nice! Congrats, vierasse! I think the Kolor model looks amazing. I can't believe that there were only three people lined up for such a limited piece. At the Soho store in NYC, there was a crowd -- more like a small mob -- of folks waiting for the DLC square :-d


Thanks a lot. I really wasn't sure what to expect, since for limited sneakers you can have those overnight campers and long lines here as well (as I'm told, not my cup of tea...).
Seems to be another indication that the metal squares are not quite as popular in Germany as they are in many other places.
I'll keep checking the web shops and report here if I see this model for sale online.


----------



## Urabus23 (Jul 17, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

Congrats Vierasse. Great pick up ⬆


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

Bloomingdales!








Just ordered. $538 including tax. Shipping free. Got an automatic order confirmation, but nothing else yet. So we'll see...


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

il Pirati said:


> Bloomingdales!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope you get it. I love mine. :-!


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

Ottovonn said:


> I hope you get it. I love mine. :-!


I've got a gold, and it's amazing. But my wife hates it. I'm hoping the stainless goes a little more unnoticed.


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

Good looking out Il Pirati 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dududuckling (Jul 20, 2018)

Thanks for this!!! Scored a silver GMW5000.

Sign up for shoprunner as you checkout... its free and two-day shipping. Also go to the bottom of the page, sign up for 10% email thing, will give you a new pop up, scroll down, and sign up for the text alert instead that gives you 10% off.

In total, mine came up to $489 incl. tax and two-day shipping. SO excited. I didn't see gold though


----------



## guyinwatch (Aug 11, 2017)

Thanks, il Pirati, I think I just got the last one from Bloomingdales. No sales tax, $450 even.


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

dududuckling said:


> Thanks for this!!! Scored a silver GMW5000.
> 
> Sign up for shoprunner as you checkout... its free and two-day shipping. Also go to the bottom of the page, sign up for 10% email thing, will give you a new pop up, scroll down, and sign up for the text alert instead that gives you 10% off.
> 
> In total, mine came up to $489 incl. tax and two-day shipping. SO excited. I didn't see gold though


Ahh, I didn't look at that 10% deal. Dumb! I hope they actually have these and ship them. My PayPal account was charged, so they processed the order. 
My order shows a delivery date of 24 July.
Glad some other WUSers got in on this!


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

guyinwatch said:


> Thanks, il Pirati, I think I just got the last one from Bloomingdales. No sales tax, $450 even.


Smokin' deal! Nice.


----------



## Cursed66 (Jul 23, 2018)

Hi all, I am new here and not sure if it’s posted. Just to share the GMW-B5000D-1ER Silver is available for pre order at Plazajuwelier.nl and delivery end August to early September. Just placed my order and spoke to them over the phone. Superb customer service with excellent communications. It’s about 432Eur including shipping. Vat and tax deducted


----------



## Cursed66 (Jul 23, 2018)

Hi all, I am new here and not sure if it’s posted. Just to share the GMW-B5000D-1ER Silver is available for pre order at Plazajuwelier.nl and delivery end August to early September. Just placed my order and spoke to them over the phone. Superb customer service with excellent communications. It’s about 432Eur including shipping. Vat and tax deducted


----------



## Cursed66 (Jul 23, 2018)

Sorry for double post


----------



## Cursed66 (Jul 23, 2018)




----------



## vierasse (Jan 10, 2018)

Thanks for the hint. It says 499 EUR when I'm going there, are you using any discount code, or is the deal over already?

Not sure why the keep saying "limited" for the silver model, as I understand it is not.


----------



## Cursed66 (Jul 23, 2018)

Hi all, I am new here and not sure if it’s posted. Just to share the GMW-B5000D-1ER Silver is available for pre order at Plazajuwelier.nl and delivery end August to early September. Just placed my order and spoke to them over the phone. Superb customer service with excellent communications. It’s about 432Eur including shipping. Vat and tax deducted


----------



## Cursed66 (Jul 23, 2018)

It only shows the final amount during checkout after filling up address and name, etc.
I paid using PayPal though. And for “limited” , I think it means stocks are limited. Feel free to email them for enquiries.


----------



## Cursed66 (Jul 23, 2018)

I am really sorry for multiple post as I accidentally hit back button on my ipad, my bad. I will update once again when I got the shipping confirmation once they received the stocks.
Have a great day everyone~


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

UPDATE : My Bloomies order has shipped. Yay!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

P415B said:


> UPDATE : My Bloomies order has shipped. Yay!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine as well!


----------



## guyinwatch (Aug 11, 2017)

P415B said:


> UPDATE : My Bloomies order has shipped. Yay!





il Pirati said:


> Mine as well!


Me three!


----------



## dududuckling (Jul 20, 2018)

guyinwatch said:


> Me three!


Mine four!


----------



## dududuckling (Jul 20, 2018)

guyinwatch said:


> Me three!


Mine four!


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

My neg display GMW-B50001 from Allike just arrived. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beernuts (Jul 23, 2018)

Hello All

Short-time lurker, joined today to say;

Thank you forum guys for starting this thread. 

Bloomingdales shipped my shiny this afternoon!


----------



## dududuckling (Jul 20, 2018)

I hope they have the gold one for flash sale again to complete the collection... silver and gold, 35th anniversary edition... short of going to eBay...


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

Bloomies is here 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

P415B said:


> Bloomies is here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn you and your 10% off and your 2 day shipping! Mine is still in PA, but should be here in SoCal tomorrow. By the end of the day.
I'm kind of falling in love with the Gold one though. My wife hates it, so I ordered the steel. We'll see if it gets unwrapped or listed for sale.


----------



## guyinwatch (Aug 11, 2017)

Mine arrived yesterday. I think I'm in love.


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

Received my order from Bloomingdales yesterday.








I wasn't expecting to like the steel so much. I had the gold, and really liked it. But I think maybe I like the steel more. I'm so torn!!


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

il Pirati said:


> Received my order from Bloomingdales yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats! I'll add you to the counting thread.


----------



## guyinwatch (Aug 11, 2017)

https://www.casio.com/products/watches/g-shock/gmwb5000d-1


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

Yup ⬆

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

guyinwatch said:


> https://www.casio.com/products/watches/g-shock/gmwb5000d-1


They now charge sales tax to CA residents


----------



## g-addict (Jan 11, 2008)

Hmm interesting, Casio is using Digital River now for its e-commerce instead of BrandShop like before. I wonder if this will lead to better order fulfillment and communication. I hope so because BrandShop was pretty bad.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Nice! Snagged a steel from the revised Casio site. Thanks for the tip!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awarren82 (May 24, 2018)

Are the gold ones going to be available again at all ever?


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

awarren82 said:


> Are the gold ones going to be available again at all ever?


Probably no, they stopped production.


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

awarren82 said:


> Are the gold ones going to be available again at all ever?





stockae92 said:


> Probably no, they stopped production.


Actually, g-central got info from Timeless Luxury that a "matte" gold version with a neg display will be out later this year.
And there's also a black "Porter" style one coming out with a neg display.

Full article here.


----------



## dududuckling (Jul 20, 2018)

P415B said:


> Actually, g-central got info from Timeless Luxury that a "matte" gold version with a neg display will be out later this year.
> And there's also a black "Porter" style one coming out with a neg display.
> 
> Full article here.
> ...


I saw this and... the black does not look like its fully matte and the gold is not fully polished/shiny... like semi-shiny/matte gold and black, judging by the light reflection?


----------



## dududuckling (Jul 20, 2018)

P415B said:


> Actually, g-central got info from Timeless Luxury that a "matte" gold version with a neg display will be out later this year.
> And there's also a black "Porter" style one coming out with a neg display.
> 
> Full article here.
> ...


I saw this and... the black does not look like its fully matte and the gold is not fully polished/shiny... like semi-shiny/matte gold and black, judging by the light reflection?


----------



## g-addict (Jan 11, 2008)

The silver model GMW-B5000D-1JF (from Japan) is on Amazon. Maybe the next batch is forthcoming.


----------



## Sid_Mac (Sep 2, 2016)

g-addict said:


> The silver model GMW-B5000D-1JF (from Japan) is on Amazon. Maybe the next batch is forthcoming.


That's where I bought mine on 7/13. There were 4 available when I ordered, and within the hour they were sold out. It was being sold for the list price of $500 (USD).


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

Heads up 
The black resin GMW-B5000-1 is back in stock at Allike Store. That's where I got mine. Cheaper than eBay. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## metalaphid (Apr 21, 2014)

awarren82 said:


> Are the gold ones going to be available again at all ever?


doubt so, it was pretty much sold out in the first few hours per location, and days across the world when they launched in April.


----------



## vierasse (Jan 10, 2018)

Silver/Black Resin available again here:

https://www.43einhalb.com/casio-g-shock-gmw-b5000-1er-silber-schwarz-245883

Edit: sold out


----------



## g-addict (Jan 11, 2008)

1 Kolor x G-Shock GMW-B5000KL-9 in stock:
https://www.mltd.com/product/g-shock-x-kolor-gmw-b5000kl-9-limited-watch-blackgold-123037

- - - Updated - - -

1 Kolor x G-Shock GMW-B5000KL-9 in stock:
https://www.mltd.com/product/g-shock-x-kolor-gmw-b5000kl-9-limited-watch-blackgold-123037


----------



## guyinwatch (Aug 11, 2017)

https://brandswalk.com/products/g-shock-x-kolor-limited-edition-gmw-b5000kl-9

Use code GOOGLE15 to bring the price to 1275

- - - Updated - - -

https://brandswalk.com/products/g-shock-x-kolor-limited-edition-gmw-b5000kl-9

Use code GOOGLE15 to bring the price to 1275+ shipping.


----------



## tauntauntaun (Aug 1, 2017)

Last few posts in this thread seem suspicious, linking to storefronts selling the GMW-B5000KL-9 (Kolor) for $1,499.

MSRP of that watch is $700, per the NYC G-Shock store's Instagram:


__
http://instagr.am/p/Bml1abnBnMS/

- - - Updated - - -

Last few posts in this thread seem suspicious, linking to storefronts selling the GMW-B5000KL-9 (Kolor) for $1,499.

MSRP of that watch is $700, per the NYC G-Shock store's Instagram:


__
http://instagr.am/p/Bml1abnBnMS/


----------



## guyinwatch (Aug 11, 2017)

Nothing suspicious here. If you can find one,_ available_, for $700, post a link in the _availability_ thread. $1275 was the best _available_ price. Just trying to help.


----------



## g-addict (Jan 11, 2008)

I have no incentive to promote Moose Limited, just sharing something I just saw for the first time. Keep in mind this watch is limited to 700 pieces. It's not like people who wanted it could just walk into the Soho store and buy it for $700 at their leisure. You had to be extremely dedicated and be there in person before everyone else. From what we've heard before in this thread, authorized retailers are not forbidden to sell watches above MSRP (and this watch never really had an official MSRP for the U.S.). Please don't shoot the messengers.


----------



## tauntauntaun (Aug 1, 2017)

Didn't realize the Kolor was so limited. My bad, didn't mean to stir the pot.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

guyinwatch said:


> https://brandswalk.com/products/g-shock-x-kolor-limited-edition-gmw-b5000kl-9
> 
> Use code GOOGLE15 to bring the price to 1275
> 
> ...


I know that it's above MSRP but considering how limited it is... I want to say this is reasonable so I took the plunge let's hope I don't get a cancellation email saying it's no longer available.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## guyinwatch (Aug 11, 2017)

Cowboy Bebop said:


> I know that it's above MSRP but considering how limited it is... I want to say this is reasonable so I took the plunge let's hope I don't get a cancellation email saying it's no longer available.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I resisted the urge, but only because i have a gold square from a forum member that should be arriving tomorrow. I'll probably regret not joining you.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

guyinwatch said:


> I resisted the urge, but only because i have a gold square from a forum member that should be arriving tomorrow. I'll probably regret not joining you.


I have an update....the watch appears to have been shipped...and it's no longer available on brandswalk I wonder if I took the last one...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## amankathuria (May 13, 2015)

HI Guys 



Been a long time lurker here. I was looking for the gold but not willing to pay the ridiculous premiums. Found one sitting in a store in Victoria, Australia. Organised payment through a cousin in Melbourne who is visiting New Delhi, India in September. Succesful 20 days of online hunting !


Fingers crossed. btw they only launched the silver one in India. no porter, no kolor, no 35th gold


----------



## DaBigDogg (Oct 17, 2014)

Just a question; was Bloomingdales the last major US retailer to have the stainless in stock at a reasonable price? Topper's doesn't seem to even let you place a deposit at the moment...


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

DaBigDogg said:


> Just a question; was Bloomingdales the last major US retailer to have the stainless in stock at a reasonable price? Topper's doesn't seem to even let you place a deposit at the moment...


I believe so.
But keep an eye out for the SS.
My understanding is that Casio is rolling them out in "batches".
Next batch should be late September/ early October.


----------



## computer_freak (Dec 22, 2013)

I walk by a Siebel jewellery store today and this one caught my eye. Literally, a glimpse of the chrome went into my eye.

Now I dislike buying from generic retailers because of my OCD but I decided to do it anyway. I also have an online order on its way but I will either return it or keep it for collection purposes.

A chrome G-Shock feels so incredibly silly yet this watch is so darn cool.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

computer_freak said:


> I walk by a Siebel jewellery store today and this one caught my eye. Literally, a glimpse of the chrome went into my eye.
> 
> Now I dislike buying from generic retailers because of my OCD but I decided to do it anyway. I also have an online order on its way but I will either return it or keep it for collection purposes.
> 
> ...


I know you what you mean. At first it was hard wearing the silver GMW, but with time, I've gotten used to wearing it more like a regular G-Shock. It's darn shiny, but really nice looking. I hope you enjoy yours.


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

(from G-Central on Twitter)

*G-Central G-Shock Fan Blog*
‏ @gcentralblog
Aug 26

_J.R. Dunn Jewelers is taking pre-orders for the full-metal G-Shock GMWB5000D-1 with delivery in October. https://jrdunn.com/casio-g-shock-full-metal-5000-silver-connected-watch-gmwb5000d-1.html &#8230; #gshock #gmwb5000d1
_

When I go to the website, they have a pop-up for email signup that offers 10% off your first order, bringing the price down to $450.


----------



## Urabus23 (Jul 17, 2018)

Resin in stock at Seiya.

https://www.seiyajapan.com/products...5000-1JF&bis_id=kRXwow&variant=12825879642155


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

GaryK30 said:


> (from G-Central on Twitter)
> 
> *G-Central G-Shock Fan Blog*
> ‏ @gcentralblog
> ...


Hi, actually there are no discounts on that particular watch. The code does not work. I did speak to them about it, and certain "designer" items are excluded. You can preorder at the advertised price though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marked (Jul 31, 2006)

berni29 said:


> Hi, actually there are no discounts on that particular watch. The code does not work. I did speak to them about it, and certain "designer" items are excluded. You can preorder at the advertised price though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can confirm this. Also, I can vouch for that dealer. I bought a GPR-B1000 from them at 20% and all was good.


----------



## marked (Jul 31, 2006)

Double post. Sorry.

I'm still on the fence about this model. The square G-Shocks are just so small I'm not used to wearing them....


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)

John Lewis

https://www.johnlewis.com/casio-uni...rap-watch/silver-grey-gmw-b5000d-1er/p3599334


----------



## marked (Jul 31, 2006)

Back in stock at Bloomingdales

https://m.bloomingdales.com/shop/pr...=1|1|20|20&rsid=undefined&smp=exactMultiMatch


----------



## mcmen (Jun 8, 2018)

instant sold out ?


----------



## marked (Jul 31, 2006)

No still available as of now


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

marked said:


> I can confirm this. Also, I can vouch for that dealer. I bought a GPR-B1000 from them at 20% and all was good.


Those GPR-B1000 are tempting at that price ...


----------



## mcmen (Jun 8, 2018)

marked said:


> No still available as of now


Copped thanks , its sold out by now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scorpius73 (Mar 25, 2008)

I spent too much time debating while they were listed at Nordstrom yesterday. I should have gone with my gut and pulled the trigger.


----------



## mcmen (Jun 8, 2018)

Kolor collab

https://www.mltd.com/product/g-shock-x-kolor-gmw-b5000kl-9-limited-watch-blackgold-123037

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L8foregolf (Jan 11, 2014)

That site is trash, jacking up the price.  I got mine for $700, retail like it should be sold.


mcmen said:


> Kolor collab
> 
> https://www.mltd.com/product/g-shock-x-kolor-gmw-b5000kl-9-limited-watch-blackgold-123037
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L8foregolf (Jan 11, 2014)

That site is trash, jacking up the price. I got mine for $700, retail like it should be sold.


mcmen said:


> Kolor collab
> 
> https://www.mltd.com/product/g-shock-x-kolor-gmw-b5000kl-9-limited-watch-blackgold-123037
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L8foregolf (Jan 11, 2014)

WTH, why did it double post. I replied with quote and did Post quick reply....smh


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

The Soho store in NYC has a few silver squares in stock at the moment. If you're in the NYC area, I highly recommend snagging them.


----------



## keypepper (May 31, 2018)

Ottovonn said:


> The Soho store in NYC has a few silver squares in stock at the moment. If you're in the NYC area, I highly recommend snagging them.
> 
> View attachment 13470779


But more importantly, what did you get otto? We see the bag, you're not fooling anyone.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

keypepper said:


> But more importantly, what did you get otto? We see the bag, you're not fooling anyone.


LOL I did not get anything fun. I bought some fish food and books on statistics for a potential new job. I need to brush up on stuff I hadn't looked at in a few years. No watch, but I almost left with a MTG hahaha


----------



## keypepper (May 31, 2018)

Ottovonn said:


> LOL I did not get anything fun. I bought some fish food and books on statistics for a potential new job. I need to brush up on stuff I hadn't looked at in a few years. No watch, but I almost left with a MTG hahaha


Well GL with the interviews. If it goes well then you should treat yourself...to that MTG


----------



## mcmen (Jun 8, 2018)

Anyone knows if there's websites that has the GMW-B5000D-1ER in stock ?
thanks


----------



## shawnc9 (Dec 31, 2017)

No luck finding them online. When I dropped by the local gshock distributor to place a preorder, they mentioned stocks have been coming in and the preorder list is clearing up rather quickly. Maybe you can check with your local gshock distributors.


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

mcmen said:


> Anyone knows if there's websites that has the GMW-B5000D-1ER in stock ?
> thanks


Here you go. Says October delivery. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

P415B said:


> Here you go. Says October delivery.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought about it long and hard, but I'm too much of a negative display guy.


----------



## mcmen (Jun 8, 2018)

https://city-diamonds.nl/horloges-g...h-anniversary-limited-edition-gmw-b5000d-1er/


----------



## mcmen (Jun 8, 2018)

https://www.bijourama.com/p-montre-...etancheite-20-atm-mixte-casio-296517-203.html

https://www.siebeljuweliers.nl/horl...igin-gmw-b5000d-1er-staal-zilver?sqr=g shock&


----------



## mcmen (Jun 8, 2018)

https://www.relojesdemoda.com/en/me...ock-wave-ceptor-gmw-b5000tfg-9er-p-91244.html


----------



## Mulv (Aug 17, 2018)

Guy in Goldsmiths (UK) told me the company currently has 9.


----------



## mcmen (Jun 8, 2018)

Mulv said:


> Guy in Goldsmiths (UK) told me the company currently has 9.


Sold out online ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

Well, the new negative display models are already up for pre-order on Japanese sites. Supposedly they will ship out after 9/21. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacw001 (Oct 12, 2014)

I believe UK G-shock official www have stock now 

Good luck


----------



## jacw001 (Oct 12, 2014)

I believe UK G-shock official www have stock now 

Good luck


----------



## Mulv (Aug 17, 2018)

mcmen said:


> Mulv said:
> 
> 
> > Guy in Goldsmiths (UK) told me the company currently has 9.
> ...


Don't think they had made them as far as online, Phone a couple of shops, they told me that as I bought one.


----------



## mcmen (Jun 8, 2018)

jacw001 said:


> I believe UK G-shock official www have stock now
> 
> Good luck


Uk release is in oct ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Urabus23 (Jul 17, 2018)

https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...inless-steel-bracelet-watch-42.8mm?ID=5898491

"VIP" for 25% off


----------



## mcmen (Jun 8, 2018)

Urabus23 said:


> https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...inless-steel-bracelet-watch-42.8mm?ID=5898491
> 
> "VIP" for 25% off


the greatest deal i have seen so far

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaBigDogg (Oct 17, 2014)

mcmen said:


> the greatest deal i have seen so far
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Easily. I'm glad I waited rather than pay a premium from eBay or another third party seller.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Urabus23 said:


> https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...inless-steel-bracelet-watch-42.8mm?ID=5898491
> 
> "VIP" for 25% off





> Item currently not available for sale.


Good deal for those that got in.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

Urabus23 said:


> https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...inless-steel-bracelet-watch-42.8mm?ID=5898491
> 
> "VIP" for 25% off


Oh my God I wish I had not seen this cause it weakened me into buying the MTGB1000B... 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> Good deal for those that got in.


Yeah damn - I was too late to the party.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

acadian said:


> Yeah damn - I was too late to the part.


Sorry man the GMWB5000 was there 30 mins ago...they must have gone fast...when I was ordering the MTGB1000B it said they had low stock on it so I'm guessing that's the next one to go.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Urabus23 (Jul 17, 2018)

That VIP code is tempting me too...but I really want to get the red MT-G on my next Japan trip.


----------



## guyinwatch (Aug 11, 2017)

https://www.jared.com//en/jaredstore/casio-g-shock-heritage-mens-watch-gmwb5000d-1


----------



## Henrik A (Jun 14, 2012)

Looks like the new GMW models are now in stock now

https://www.ebay.com/itm/GMW-B5000G...884115&hash=item3d74a1add5:g:gxkAAOSwV95bpKB1


----------



## mcmen (Jun 8, 2018)

Henrik A said:


> Looks like the new GMW models are one in stock now
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/GMW-B5000G...884115&hash=item3d74a1add5:g:gxkAAOSwV95bpKB1


Jp released today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willydribble (Aug 28, 2017)

the full metal GMW-B5000D-1ER are back in stock https://g-shock.co.uk/gmw-b5000d-1er


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Just a heads up for those trying to use the VIP code at Macys they still collect sales tax. You might be better off buying on pre order. You know 6% on $500 is $30.


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> Just a heads up for those trying to use the VIP code at Macys they still collect sales tax. You might be better off buying on pre order. You know 6% on $500 is $30.


$500 x 0.75 (25% off) x 1.06 (6% sales tax) = $397.5

pre-order is cheaper than that?


----------



## shawnc9 (Dec 31, 2017)

stockae92 said:


> $500 x 0.75 (25% off) x 1.06 (6% sales tax) = $397.5
> 
> pre-order is cheaper than that?


He might have been confused with just 5% off or something. I got it with no sales tax at $375 and the watch shipped yesterday. I don't think you can get a better deal than that.


----------



## Henrik A (Jun 14, 2012)

Thise new models a really good looking! I have ordered both and a DLC bezel, to the black one, just in case if I scratches it

????!!GMW-B5000???? ???? GMW-B5000GD 9?21??? ? ?????????


----------



## Henrik A (Jun 14, 2012)

double post


----------



## DaBigDogg (Oct 17, 2014)

shawnc9 said:


> He might have been confused with just 5% off or something. I got it with no sales tax at $375 and the watch shipped yesterday. I don't think you can get a better deal than that.


Even with the tax I paid a tad over $400. And mine should be delivered on Monday!


----------



## mcmen (Jun 8, 2018)

ZUMIEZ BACK IN STOCK

https://www.zumiez.com/g-shock-gmwb...module=ppe&trk_sid=J1M9DSM0TJUHHI46L369QJUOHK


----------



## Henrik A (Jun 14, 2012)

mcmen said:


> ZUMIEZ BACK IN STOCK
> 
> https://www.zumiez.com/g-shock-gmwb...module=ppe&trk_sid=J1M9DSM0TJUHHI46L369QJUOHK


One my computer it says out of stock?


----------



## mcmen (Jun 8, 2018)

Henrik A said:


> One my computer it says out of stock?


Someone might have bought it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcmen (Jun 8, 2018)

https://feldmarwatch.com/product/g-shock/digital-gmwb5000d-1/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WES51 (Mar 30, 2016)

Sorry if this question has already been covered. I only followed this model from the corner of my eyes and what recently got my attention is the metal bezel over a resin case design. I assume that true for all GMW (&B) 5000 series watches, in other words there is no metal resin over metal case version. Correct?


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

WES51 said:


> Sorry if this question has already been covered. I only followed this model from the corner of my eyes and what recently got my attention is the metal bezel over a resin case design. I assume that true for all GMW (&B) 5000 series watches, in other words there is no metal resin over metal case version. Correct?


All five (might be seven now) GMW-B5000 models have metal bezels and metal cases.


----------



## WES51 (Mar 30, 2016)

GaryK30 said:


> All five GMW-B5000 models have metal bezels and metal cases.


Many thanks. So which series has the resin case metal bezel, or am I getting it wrong and there is no such thing?


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

WES51 said:


> Many thanks. So which series has the resin case metal bezel, or am I getting it wrong and there is no such thing?


I'm not aware of any that have a resin case with a metal bezel or a metal case with a resin bezel. There are three new Bluetooth models with a resin case and a resin bezel.


----------



## WES51 (Mar 30, 2016)

GaryK30 said:


> I'm not aware of any that have a resin case with a metal bezel or a metal case with a resin bezel. There are three new Bluetooth models with a resin case and resin bezel.


OK. So I must have mixed it up. Hence my original question. Many thanks for setting it straight.


----------



## marcstang (Sep 29, 2013)

If you are in the UK then H Samuel has stock of the Stainless Steel model online

http://www.hsamuel.co.uk/webstore/d...n's+gmw-b5000+stainless+steel+bracelet+watch/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

GMW-B5000D back in stock at Bloomingdales. Plus current event take 25% off. Hurry before they're gone. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcmen (Jun 8, 2018)

P415B said:


> GMW-B5000D back in stock at Bloomingdales. Plus current event take 25% off. Hurry before they're gone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sold out 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Is there ever a sale on the negative display black resin version?


----------



## mcmen (Jun 8, 2018)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> Is there ever a sale on the negative display black resin version?


haven't seen one of those on for on any of the websites


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> Is there ever a sale on the negative display black resin version?


It looks like you love that version ...;-)


----------



## CC (Nov 1, 2016)

I ordered the silver all metal model 8 weeks ago from Bijourama with a 20% discount code.
The watch finally came in stock today and they refunded my money without explaination.

They hold my money for 8 weeks then just refund. What a joke!


----------



## germanos30 (Sep 13, 2017)

What's the actual price? How much you pay with that 20% code?


----------



## CC (Nov 1, 2016)

...


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)

If you have two GMW-B5000-1 than

take one of these "GMW-B5000-1" - it is the version with the Resinstrap and Negativdisplay + Strap and Bezel with DLC from the limited "GMW-B5000TFC" and make this super rare ...

_GMW-B5000TFC-1HH - Limited Edition 1 of 1_


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)

If you have two GMW-B5000-1 than

take one of these "GMW-B5000-1" - it is the version with the Resinstrap and Negativdisplay + Strap and Bezel with DLC from the limited "GMW-B5000TFC" and make this super rare ...

_GMW-B5000TFC-1HH - Limited Edition 1 of 1_


----------



## gnus411 (May 19, 2007)

P415B said:


> GMW-B5000D back in stock at Bloomingdales. Plus current event take 25% off. Hurry before they're gone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Couldn't pass this up with 25% off, plus an additional 10% off. They were available throughout the day, but once I saw it posted here, I knew I had to pull the trigger fast before they dried up! Will see if I decide to keep it once it's in hand.


----------



## WES51 (Mar 30, 2016)

CC said:


> I ordered the silver all metal model 8 weeks ago from Bijourama with a 20% discount code.
> The watch finally came in stock today and they refunded my money without explaination.
> 
> They hold my money for 8 weeks then just refund. What a joke!


Sounds like a scheme where they were buying inventory with customer's funds.


----------



## tauntauntaun (Aug 1, 2017)

gnus411 said:


> Couldn't pass this up with 25% off, plus an additional 10% off. They were available throughout the day, but once I saw it posted here, I knew I had to pull the trigger fast before they dried up! Will see if I decide to keep it once it's in hand.


Anyone have a link to a store page on Bloomingdales, or do they pull the page when out of stock?


----------



## Cursed66 (Jul 23, 2018)

Thank God my pre order from Plaza Juwelier Rotterdam arrived recently. Order made on 23 July though...


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

tauntauntaun said:


> Anyone have a link to a store page on Bloomingdales, or do they pull the page when out of stock?


Here ya go!
https://m.bloomingdales.com/shop/pr...MIhp6FgYHt3QIVgtdkCh1KAwceEAQYASABEgKPM_D_BwE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

harald-hans said:


> It looks like you love that version ...;-)


Yeah, I've got a thing for negative displays.


----------



## tauntauntaun (Aug 1, 2017)

P415B said:


> Here ya go!
> https://m.bloomingdales.com/shop/pr...MIhp6FgYHt3QIVgtdkCh1KAwceEAQYASABEgKPM_D_BwE
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!

At that discounted price, I'd be tempted. Probably for the best that I missed it


----------



## shawnc9 (Dec 31, 2017)

harald-hans said:


> If you have two GMW-B5000-1 than
> 
> take one of these "GMW-B5000-1" - it is the version with the Resinstrap and Negativdisplay + Strap and Bezel with DLC from the limited "GMW-B5000TFC" and make this super rare ...


Can you get these elsewhere? Its out of stock at pacparts..


----------



## jhericurls (Nov 23, 2013)

Back in stock @ G-Shock UK, 34 units available. But at full price which doesn't same good value.


----------



## mcmen (Jun 8, 2018)

anyone knows the release date for the G-SHOCK GMW-B5000GD-1 in the states ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g-addict (Jan 11, 2008)

Evine has the GMW-B5000D-1, "almost gone"
https://www.evine.com/Product/658-616


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

g-addict said:


> Evine has the GMW-B500D-1, "almost gone"
> https://www.evine.com/Product/658-616


Thank you, I just ordered one! Also use the code Email15 for an additional 15% off.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

GregoryD said:


> Thank you, I just ordered one! Also use the code Email15 for an additional 15% off.


Gone


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

mcmen said:


> anyone knows the release date for the G-SHOCK GMW-B5000GD-1 in the states ?


My understanding is that they arrive at the end of this month or early-mid November.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcmen (Jun 8, 2018)

UK store

https://www.creativewatch.co.uk/pro...teel-limited-digital-led-gmw-b5000d-1er-watch


----------



## CC (Nov 1, 2016)

mcmen said:


> UK store
> 
> https://www.creativewatch.co.uk/pro...teel-limited-digital-led-gmw-b5000d-1er-watch


May as well buy direct from G-Shock for retail.

Ernest Jones have it in stock and you can get a 10% discount for signing up to their newsletter.


----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)

mcmen said:


> UK store
> 
> https://www.creativewatch.co.uk/pro...teel-limited-digital-led-gmw-b5000d-1er-watch


Just ordered it


----------



## mcmen (Jun 8, 2018)

Black negative display dropped in aus

https://www.surfstitch.com/g-shock-...ULL BLACK NEGATIVE&cgid=brand-g_shock#start=2


----------



## mcmen (Jun 8, 2018)

gold negative display

https://www.surfstitch.com/g-shock-...FULL GOLD NEGATIVE&cgid=brand-g_shock#start=1


----------



## oasis100 (Aug 10, 2008)

Maple Jewellers in Vaughan, Toronto area, has the Full metal in silver for sale. on their website..895cdn.


----------



## mcmen (Jun 8, 2018)

https://www.johnlewis.com/casio-uni...c&tmcampid=81&s_emcid=JLE1799_EMWBIS_20181017

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CC (Nov 1, 2016)

£400 plus free watchbox...









https://www.watcho.co.uk/Watches/G-...il&utm_term=0_f978273782-c3e9ecae3b-164393565


----------



## DaBigDogg (Oct 17, 2014)

Is it me or does it seem like the rest of the world is getting restocked while it’s much more sparse here in the States...?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paulvandyk (Aug 9, 2009)

DaBigDogg said:


> Is it me or does it seem like the rest of the world is getting restocked while it's much more sparse here in the States...?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


At the moment in UK, you can easily get a silver model at retail or with few percent off. Not long time ago there were even on UK Ebay at retail prices.


----------



## DaBigDogg (Oct 17, 2014)

paulvandyk said:


> At the moment in UK, you can easily get a silver model at retail or with few percent off. Not long time ago there were even on UK Ebay at retail prices.


Meanwhile, no retailer seems to have them in stock, they get restocked infrequently and they still sell out in minutes. Unless you're lucky enough to snag one while they pop up at Macy's, Nordstrom or Bloomingdales you're kinda SOL.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

DaBigDogg said:


> Meanwhile, no retailer seems to have them in stock, they get restocked infrequently and they still sell out in minutes. Unless you're lucky enough to snag one while they pop up at Macy's, Nordstrom or Bloomingdales you're kinda SOL.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've noticed prices over seas even when converted to USD are more expensive though. Might be more lucrative.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Duplicate.


----------



## CC (Nov 1, 2016)

UK retail prices are silly, 20% VAT doesn't help, but there are decent deals to be had.


----------



## mcmen (Jun 8, 2018)

gold negative display

https://www.watcho.co.uk/Watches/G-...-Classic-Gold-Tone-Watch-GMW-B5000GD-9ER.html


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Was going to tell you guys that Watcho in the U.K. had it in stock (the watchbox isn’t bad for free) but CC beat me to it.


----------



## DaBigDogg (Oct 17, 2014)

mcmen said:


> gold negative display
> 
> https://www.watcho.co.uk/Watches/G-...-Classic-Gold-Tone-Watch-GMW-B5000GD-9ER.html


I'm glad they only have the gold...if they had the black on black I'd be ordering it instead of typing this reply lol.


----------



## CC (Nov 1, 2016)

mcmen said:


> gold negative display
> 
> https://www.watcho.co.uk/Watches/G-...-Classic-Gold-Tone-Watch-GMW-B5000GD-9ER.html


'WBOX50' works on that also, £50 off.


----------



## Urabus23 (Jul 17, 2018)

https://www.tictacarea.com/en/casio...w-b5000-1er-watch-casio-g-shock-gmw-b5000-1er

I recently ordered my TOM's Ediface from them...they do take a few days to ship, but they send status updates during your order.


----------



## mcmen (Jun 8, 2018)

Urabus23 said:


> https://www.tictacarea.com/en/casio...w-b5000-1er-watch-casio-g-shock-gmw-b5000-1er
> 
> I recently ordered my TOM's Ediface from them...they do take a few days to ship, but they send status updates during your order.


I missed it lol


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

mcmen said:


> I missed it lol


My credit union doesnt allow foreign transactions without prior approval. Like I suspected it's gone by the time they open up.

Oh, well.


----------



## vierasse (Jan 10, 2018)

Here is one Kolor edition available from official dealer, quite a markup from the original 599 € price, though lower than what's asked on Ebay and such.

https://uhrenarena.de/Themen/Funkuh...H-gold-schwarz-ip-GMW-B5000KL-9DR::10776.html

Also, just spotted by chance that 43einhalb have the new GMW-B5000GD-9 in stock:

https://www.43einhalb.com/casio-g-shock-gmw-b5000gd-9er-gold-263073

Both trusted shops (own experience), shipping from Germany, so most attractive probably for EU based buyers.

Cheers


----------



## mcmen (Jun 8, 2018)

vierasse said:


> Here is one Kolor edition available from official dealer, quite a markup from the original 599 € price, though lower than what's asked on Ebay and such.
> 
> https://uhrenarena.de/Themen/Funkuh...H-gold-schwarz-ip-GMW-B5000KL-9DR::10776.html
> 
> ...


I don't see the kolor collab avaliable ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vierasse (Jan 10, 2018)

It was available when I posted the link 20 minutes ago, so it seems that somebody decided quite quickly.


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)

https://g-shock.co.uk/gmw-b5000gd-1er


----------



## mcmen (Jun 8, 2018)

Anyone looking for black negative display ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

mcmen said:


> Anyone looking for black negative display ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, I'm waiting for the all black version with negative display. Supposed to be released in November in the US


----------



## DaBigDogg (Oct 17, 2014)

mcmen said:


> Anyone looking for black negative display ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This guy right here lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Urabus23 (Jul 17, 2018)

https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...inless-steel-bracelet-watch-42.8mm?ID=5898491

In stock now!


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Urabus23 said:


> https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...inless-steel-bracelet-watch-42.8mm?ID=5898491
> 
> In stock now!


Further 10% off with Ebates, so $450 before taxes.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## Urabus23 (Jul 17, 2018)

https://www.reeds.com/casio-g-shock-full-metal-digital-connected-watch-gmwb5000d1a-plu19897321.html

promo code "RJCOM150" for $50 off. Too bad they don't ship to Hawaii.


----------



## DaBigDogg (Oct 17, 2014)

Urabus23 said:


> https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...inless-steel-bracelet-watch-42.8mm?ID=5898491
> 
> In stock now!


Thanks for the heads up!



raheelc said:


> Further 10% off with Ebates, so $450 before taxes.
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


Damn, I should have tried this *before* I placed my order.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

DaBigDogg said:


> Thanks for the heads up!
> 
> Damn, I should have tried this *before* I placed my order.


Maybe just place another order, and return the initial one once you receive it? 

Or maybe cancel the original order?

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

Do we need a GW-B5000 availability thread?


----------



## jhericurls (Nov 23, 2013)

ronalddheld said:


> Do we need a GW-B5000 availability thread?


Well if there is no demand, then this thread will naturally die out.


----------



## Trandy (Jun 12, 2011)

I think I’m giving up...the prices are still out of control...I’m NOT paying more than retail...especially in the used marketplace...time to move on.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Trandy said:


> I think I'm giving up...the prices are still out of control...I'm NOT paying more than retail...especially in the used marketplace...time to move on.


Did you see the post a little further up? Macy's had the stainless one for retail, and with Ebates 10% came down to $450. Thats a great price.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## Urabus23 (Jul 17, 2018)

Urabus23 said:


> https://www.reeds.com/casio-g-shock-full-metal-digital-connected-watch-gmwb5000d1a-plu19897321.html
> 
> promo code "RJCOM150" for $50 off. Too bad they don't ship to Hawaii.





Trandy said:


> I think I'm giving up...the prices are still out of control...I'm NOT paying more than retail...especially in the used marketplace...time to move on.


o|


----------



## Trandy (Jun 12, 2011)

raheelc said:


> Did you see the post a little further up? Macy's had the stainless one for retail, and with Ebates 10% came down to $450. Thats a great price.
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


I saw it....but ther're no longer available....sold out.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Trandy said:


> I saw it....but ther're no longer available....sold out.


Just keep an eye out on the usual websites. Macy's, Bloomingdale's, etc. They show up pretty regularly now. Every couple weeks

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## DaBigDogg (Oct 17, 2014)

raheelc said:


> Just keep an eye out on the usual websites. Macy's, Bloomingdale's, etc. They show up pretty regularly now. Every couple weeks
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


This. I have kept a tab open on chrome the last four weeks and refresh it whenever I saw an alert lol.

Ironically. The Ebates cash back increased to 15% today too lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

DaBigDogg said:


> This. I have kept a tab open on chrome the last four weeks and refresh it whenever I saw an alert lol.
> 
> Ironically. The Ebates cash back increased to 15% today too lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep. If you're willing to use Firefox, there's an extension called check 4 change. It periodically reloads a web page and checks for any changes/updates (like when a product comes back in stock) and you can set up an alert once it detects a change.

I got lucky when I picked up mine. Happened to see a post in another thread, and bought one immediately. Ended up selling it cuz I want the new blacked out version lol.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## DaBigDogg (Oct 17, 2014)

raheelc said:


> Yep. If you're willing to use Firefox, there's an extension called check 4 change. It periodically reloads a web page and checks for any changes/updates (like when a product comes back in stock) and you can set up an alert once it detects a change.
> 
> I got lucky when I picked up mine. Happened to see a post in another thread, and bought one immediately. Ended up selling it cuz I want the new blacked out version lol.
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


I ordered the silver...I still might buy the black and sell whichever I like less lmfao.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

DaBigDogg said:


> I ordered the silver...I still might buy the black and sell whichever I like less lmfao.


Lol. If you get your hands on the black and decide to sell it, let me know! 

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## mcmen (Jun 8, 2018)

https://www.clessidrajewels.com/it/...ock-gmw-b5000gd-1er-limited-edition-nero.html

Black negative display

10% off code : CLJ10

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Urabus23 (Jul 17, 2018)

Trandy said:


> I saw it....but ther're no longer available....sold out.


One back in stock at Reeds....

Same discount code works....

and ebates....

https://www.reeds.com/casio-g-shock...MIt67Mp5Cw3gIVBNVkCh3VnQsrEAkYASABEgKp0vD_BwE


----------



## Urabus23 (Jul 17, 2018)

And Nordstrom....

https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/g-shoc...MI7c3VnKyw3gIVj_5kCh2rNAH5EAQYAiABEgIVh_D_BwE


----------



## mcmen (Jun 8, 2018)

Urabus23 said:


> And Nordstrom....
> 
> https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/g-shoc...MI7c3VnKyw3gIVj_5kCh2rNAH5EAQYAiABEgIVh_D_BwE


Nordstrom has any discount codes?


----------



## mcmen (Jun 8, 2018)

https://feldmarwatch.com/product/g-shock/digital-gmwb5000d-1/


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

Those at Nordstrom...





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miasat2417 (May 22, 2009)

I just picked one up at Macy’s with a 25% discount. You’ll have to download the Macy’s app and create a new account.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Macy's is still showing the stainless version in stock for $500. Not sure how to get 25% off through the app, but Ebates does have 10% cash back. Good chance to pick up a stainless version for anyone that's been wanting one.

https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...=g shock&searchPass=exactMultiMatch&slotId=57

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## mcmen (Jun 8, 2018)

raheelc said:


> Macy's is still showing the stainless version in stock for $500. Not sure how to get 25% off through the app, but Ebates does have 10% cash back. Good chance to pick up a stainless version for anyone that's been wanting one.
> 
> https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...=g shock&searchPass=exactMultiMatch&slotId=57
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


my mate tried to order but they cancel straight away


----------



## mcmen (Jun 8, 2018)

black negative display

https://www.reeds.com/casio-g-shock-full-metal-5000-collection-watch-gmw-b5000gd-1-plu19843879.html

USE CODE: RJCOM150 and ebate as mentioned by @Urabus23


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

mcmen said:


> black negative display
> 
> https://www.reeds.com/casio-g-shock-full-metal-5000-collection-watch-gmw-b5000gd-1-plu19843879.html
> 
> USE CODE: RJCOM150 and ebate as mentioned by @Urabus23


I'm about to order, but why are they charging tax for me? I'm located in NYC, but from my understanding, they don't have a store in New York, so they shouldn't be charging tax, correct?


----------



## mcmen (Jun 8, 2018)

raheelc said:


> I'm about to order, but why are they charging tax for me? I'm located in NYC, but from my understanding, they don't have a store in New York, so they shouldn't be charging tax, correct?


There's tax if its being delivered to NY

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tauntauntaun (Aug 1, 2017)

mcmen said:


> my mate tried to order but they cancel straight away


The Macy's 25% app offer is extremely hard to get. If they can associate you in any way with previous engagement with their products (web account, previous app install, etc.) the offer immediately disappears, and it will never come back.

The only shot you have is to install the app on a fresh device that has never had it, create a NEW account with a unique email address and phone number, and try to get the offer in your "offer wallet". Signing in with a previous account will most likely void it, even though they say "first app order for new and existing users".

And then, in many cases, they simply cancel orders that use the 25% coupon.

I think some other users have successfully landed this watch for $400 this way, but it's mostly just a scummy marketing practice to get app installs.


----------



## DaBigDogg (Oct 17, 2014)

raheelc said:


> I'm about to order, but why are they charging tax for me? I'm located in NYC, but from my understanding, they don't have a store in New York, so they shouldn't be charging tax, correct?





mcmen said:


> There's tax if its being delivered to NY
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


FWIW, when I access Reed's website from my computer, it offered me $25 a purchase of $150 or more...basically knocked out the majority of the tax for me (I'm in NY too)!


----------



## eaglepowers (Jun 18, 2011)

I placed an order for the silver 1 at Macy’s around 1am PST and just got the email that it shipped. I did the 10% Ebates.
I was told the other day that they’ll have 25% off from Nov 4-6 on G-shocks and that they can price adjust within 10 days of purchase so I plan on asking for the 25% off then.

I suggest others who bought from Macy’s between Oct 25-Nov 3 try as well.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

DaBigDogg said:


> FWIW, when I access Reed's website from my computer, it offered me $25 a purchase of $150 or more...basically knocked out the majority of the tax for me (I'm in NY too)!


Yep, they also had a $50 off coupon, I used that. Was the $25 in addition to the $50 one? My total price was $544 before the Ebates cash back.

Expected delivery is Monday. Super excited to get it.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## DaBigDogg (Oct 17, 2014)

raheelc said:


> Yep, they also had a $50 off coupon, I used that. Was the $25 in addition to the $50 one? My total price was $544 before the Ebates cash back.
> 
> Expected delivery is Monday. Super excited to get it.
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


Nope, I'm just an idiot who was too giddy to order the black on black that I didn't pay attention and even see the $50 code. All was good as I emailed Reed customer service and they agreed to credit me back the extra $25.

And to compound it further, someone else posted Macy's is due to run a sale on G Shocks starting Sunday and might be able to credit the difference too? Dang, I might keep both if that's the case! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

DaBigDogg said:


> Nope, I'm just an idiot who was too giddy to order the black on black that I didn't pay attention and even see the $50 code. All was good as I emailed Reed customer service and they agreed to credit me back the extra $25.
> 
> And to compound it further, someone else posted Macy's is due to run a sale on G Shocks starting Sunday and might be able to credit the difference too? Dang, I might keep both if that's the case!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol nice! I'm going to wait around and see if Macy's or any other online store has the black one show up this month too. If there's a code that can be used on it, then I'm going to return the one I bought from Reeds. It will sit in it's box untouched for the next 30 days most likely lol.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## Pferdeleder (Sep 17, 2013)

You guys stateside are lucky.. least there's still chance to find odd stock here and there.

Was in Tokyo last week and I walked into every single Biccamera / Yodobashi in Shinjuku, Shibuya, Kichijoji - to my wife annoyance - and they've all sold out of GMW-5000 long ago.

One store attendant was wearing it though and promptly handed it to me to try. He had a big grin on his face, the lucky B.

I didn't go home empty handed though, got this and didn't feel the least bit disappointed


----------



## mcmen (Jun 8, 2018)

Gold negative released on reeds

https://www.reeds.com/casio-g-shock...connected-watch-gmwb5000gd-9-plu19843812.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mondy (Aug 7, 2016)

If anybody searching.
www.watcho.co.uk has steel GMW-B5000D-1ER on stock. Use gshock5 for 5% discount

www.uhrcenter.de has one black ip version GMW-B5000GD-1ER Use paydirekt18 for 10% discount


----------



## Mondy (Aug 7, 2016)

@edit 
Dont know why it made double post. I only posted once. It did however take a long time to process posting.

These watches are not that rare. Even retail price is stupid high. Paying more than retail is just bonkers. Anything made in more than 100 pieces can't be considered a rare watch. These are made in thousands. Anybody thinking these watches will hold value down the line, will be bitterly dissapointed. Once all the craze around them will stop, their value will drop significantly. 
I bought the silver one, because i always wanted full metal square g-shock. Unfortunately it came at a hefty premium.


----------



## guyinwatch (Aug 11, 2017)

Black negative display $478. I have 2 on the way from elsewhere, so somebody grab this, please.
https://www.tictacarea.com/en/casio...000gd-1er-watch-casio-g-shock-gmw-b5000gd-1er


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

guyinwatch said:


> Black negative display $478. I have 2 on the way from elsewhere, so somebody grab this, please.
> https://www.tictacarea.com/en/casio...000gd-1er-watch-casio-g-shock-gmw-b5000gd-1er


Great price. I've already picked up one too, otherwise would have bought it

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## dmc-01 (Jun 7, 2011)

guyinwatch said:


> Black negative display $478. I have 2 on the way from elsewhere, so somebody grab this, please.
> https://www.tictacarea.com/en/casio...000gd-1er-watch-casio-g-shock-gmw-b5000gd-1er


Just picked one up. Thanks!


----------



## BTerry2233 (Nov 4, 2017)

SS in stock @ Macy's 
11% cash back w ebates


----------



## aparezco (Dec 5, 2017)

This is verified, I just got one, arriving in 5 days, 25% off, 1st Macy's mobile order.

Thank you *BTerry2233*


----------



## aparezco (Dec 5, 2017)

This is verified, I just got one, arriving in 5 days, 25% off, 1st Macy's mobile order.

Thank you *BTerry2233*


----------



## mcmen (Jun 8, 2018)

Looks like sold out ? My order just got cancelled 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pdsf (Oct 8, 2014)

mcmen said:


> Looks like sold out ? My order just got cancelled
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same thing happened to me, sorta. My order didn't go through at first, then CS confirmed that it was processed successfully when they tried again. Hours later I received an email saying it's been cancelled and I need to call them "to resolve the issue." They then told me they needed to do more checks (v weird, I guess I am not a frequent Macy's customer) and by the time all was said and done, they told me it was sold out, and as I ask them why they needed to do all these checks, they cut me off...! Oh well. I guess we could keep checking to see if it even comes back in stock.


----------



## mcmen (Jun 8, 2018)

Gold negative display dropped on macy

https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...s=G shock&searchPass=exactMultiMatch&slotId=6

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

mcmen said:


> Gold negative display dropped on macy
> 
> https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...s=G shock&searchPass=exactMultiMatch&slotId=6
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If I had more disposable watch funds, I'd jump on it. I have enough metal squares for a while haha Someone buy them out before I give in LOL


----------



## Mr. Thompson (Jul 23, 2006)

Thanks to all you stinkers here I ordered a black one from Reeds last night and the stainless one at 25% off from Macy's few minutes ago. They'll go nice alongside the original G-Shock I purchased three weeks after the introduction.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Mr. Thompson said:


> Thanks to all you stinkers here I ordered a black one from Reeds last night and the stainless one at 25% off from Macy's few minutes ago. They'll go nice alongside the original G-Shock I purchased three weeks after the introduction.


Hope you got an additional 10% from Ebates as well for the Macy's purchase!

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## CC (Nov 1, 2016)

£382.50 with code 'WATCH15'...

https://www.hsamuel.co.uk/webstore/d/1095412/casio+g-shock+men's+stainless+steel+bracelet+watch/


----------



## mcmen (Jun 8, 2018)

GOLD

https://www.bloomingdales.com/shop/...=1|1|48|51&rsid=undefined&smp=exactMultiMatch

BLACK

https://www.bloomingdales.com/shop/...=1|1|49|51&rsid=undefined&smp=exactMultiMatch


----------



## g-addict (Jan 11, 2008)

Altivo (an authorized dealer) is showing the gold and black models and the silver GMWB5000D-1 in stock with 2 of each on their website. Before you get too excited, the prices are marked up by $100. I do not work for Altivo so don't get mad at me.
https://altivo.com/collections/g-shock


----------



## GShocksCoolness (Nov 11, 2018)

mcmen said:


> Gold negative display dropped on macy
> 
> https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...s=G shock&searchPass=exactMultiMatch&slotId=6
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To much gold and Swartzy for me. Mel Brooks is still alive!


----------



## g-addict (Jan 11, 2008)

Came across this

GMW-B5000D-1ER
https://www.5pointz.co.uk/all-brands/g-shock/casio-g-shock-gmw-b5000d-1er-silver-o-s


----------



## chimin (Oct 7, 2017)

boom!

double boom!!


----------



## Bosshog104 (Mar 20, 2018)

Anyone know what's going on with the app?

Dead in the water so far


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Bosshog104 said:


> Anyone know what's going on with the app?
> 
> Dead in the water so far


I had no troubles with the app

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## CC (Nov 1, 2016)

CC said:


> £382.50 with code 'WATCH15'...
> 
> https://www.hsamuel.co.uk/webstore/d/1095412/casio+g-shock+men's+stainless+steel+bracelet+watch/


No?! £360 then?...

https://www.johnlewis.com/casio-unisex-g-shock-digital-bracelet-strap-watch/p3599334


----------



## mcmen (Jun 8, 2018)

CC said:


> No?! £360 then?...
> 
> https://www.johnlewis.com/casio-unisex-g-shock-digital-bracelet-strap-watch/p3599334


All sold out

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blfan (Apr 12, 2015)

mcmen said:


> All sold out
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow that was quick.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

dmc-01 said:


> Just picked one up. Thanks!


Just ordered one from there also (G-Shock GMW-B5000GD-1) so there is still inventory left. Even with DHL shipping, still well under $500. Someone needs to update the tools on the sales forums trying to rape people with their pricing.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

hooliganjrs said:


> Just ordered one from there also (G-Shock GMW-B5000GD-1) so there is still inventory left. Even with DHL shipping, still well under $500. Someone needs to update the tools on the sales forums trying to rape people with their pricing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


They're still trying to take advantage of the demand for squares. When the squares were first released, folks seemed to be willing to buy them at marked up prices. I remember one guy was trying to hawk a silver square for close to 1k.


----------



## DaBigDogg (Oct 17, 2014)

Ottovonn said:


> They're still trying to take advantage of the demand for squares. When the squares were first released, folks seemed to be willing to buy them at marked up prices. I remember one guy was trying to hawk a silver square for close to 1k.


If you check the B/S/T forums there's still people listing them for $600. Which regrettably will be difficult to recoup I think given that supply seems to be coming inline with demand finally.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

According to G-Central (@gcentralblog) on Twitter, Casio has the GMW-B5000D-1 and GMW-B5000GD-9 in stock.

https://www.gshock.com/watches/digital/gmwb5000d-1

https://www.gshock.com/watches/digital/gmwb5000gd-9

Edit: Looks like the silver one is not in stock. It shows a signup for notification when it's back in stock.


----------



## tauntauntaun (Aug 1, 2017)

I'm able to add silver to my cart, fwiw


----------



## DarrinNYC77 (Jul 30, 2016)

https://www.gshock.com/watches/digital/gmwb5000gd-9

I just ordered mine with no backorders. Looks like I'll have the gold in a few days.


----------



## mcmen (Jun 8, 2018)

https://www.reeds.com/casio-g-shock-full-metal-5000-collection-watch-gmw-b5000gd-1-plu19843879.html


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Any deals on the all resin versions?


----------



## tommy.arashikage (Aug 9, 2017)

https://www.tictacarea.com/en/casio...b5000d-1er-watch-casio-g-shock-gmw-b5000d-1er


----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)

https://www.ella-juwelen.at/g-shock-gmw-b5000gd-1er.html


----------



## guyinwatch (Aug 11, 2017)

https://www.tictacarea.com/search?c...c&search_query=gmw+b5000&submit_search=Search
Have at it!


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Just received mine from TicTacArea. Like others have stated, they take some time to ship, but I opted for DHL Express so I was in for about a 1.5 week wait (a bit over a week to process, and 3 days transit from Spain to good ole' Reno). I didn't mind especially since they had the best pricing at well under $500 clams.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## gnus411 (May 19, 2007)

Silver available at Bloomies. If you stack all the discounts right, should be able to get it for 315 plus tax.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

gnus411 said:


> Silver available at Bloomies. If you stack all the discounts right, should be able to get it for 315 plus tax.


No shipping outside the US darn it


----------



## tauntauntaun (Aug 1, 2017)

delete


----------



## tauntauntaun (Aug 1, 2017)

gnus411 said:


> Silver available at Bloomies. If you stack all the discounts right, should be able to get it for 315 plus tax.


Got one. At $400 I could resist, but $315? That's GW-5000 pricing.

By the way, I couldn't find the listing on the site, but dug up a direct URL from WUS:

https://m.bloomingdales.com/shop/pr...=1|1|20|20&rsid=undefined&smp=exactMultiMatch


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

tauntauntaun said:


> Got one. At $400 I could resist, but $315? That's GW-5000 pricing.
> 
> By the way, I couldn't find the listing on the site, but dug up a direct URL from WUS:
> 
> https://m.bloomingdales.com/shop/pr...=1|1|20|20&rsid=undefined&smp=exactMultiMatch


Great price. What codes do we need to use? There's an automatic 150 taken off when added to cart which brings it to 350 before tax

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## tauntauntaun (Aug 1, 2017)

raheelc said:


> Great price. What codes do we need to use? There's an automatic 150 taken off when added to cart which brings it to 350 before tax
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


Text "code" to 25666, sign up for annoying alerts, get a 10% code instantly.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

tauntauntaun said:


> Text "code" to 25666, sign up for annoying alerts, get a 10% code instantly.


Cool, thanks. I'm tempted, but I sold the stainless one I had so I could get the black negative display, which I have now. Don't really need two of the same watch lol.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## gnus411 (May 19, 2007)

....and gone at Bloomingdales.


----------



## tauntauntaun (Aug 1, 2017)

NYC store is showing stock for pickup. ymmv


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Are these metal squares really still difficult to track down? They seem to pop up regularly at Macys.


----------



## tauntauntaun (Aug 1, 2017)

They're either in demand, snatched up by scalpers and speculators, or both. 

The NYC G-Shock store gets a few pieces at a time, posts an alert on social media, and they're usually gone same day.


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

kubr1ck said:


> Are these metal squares really still difficult to track down? They seem to pop up regularly at Macys.


I'm having finding them at discounted prices like the Bloomy's deal that came up today. I was too late to the party.

I also missed out on the amazing deal they had at Macy's a few months ago.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Yep. I was planning on getting my black negative display from the g shock store in NYC, but the watch showed up online at Reed's Jewelers before they even had it, and that too with a discount, so i jumped on it from them. 

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

For me the hardest part is getting one shipped to Canada for a good price. Every US place that has it never lets you ship them here I swear. I know TicTacArea has them but after duty it's more than I wanted to pay.


----------



## gnus411 (May 19, 2007)

God help me...I picked up a spare. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## gnus411 (May 19, 2007)

kubr1ck said:


> Are these metal squares really still difficult to track down? They seem to pop up regularly at Macys.


They seem to pop up every now and then, but seemingly in limited quantities. On top of that, timing it with a good percentage off is probably even slimmer odds.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mexicatl (Nov 21, 2018)

I picked up mine today from Bloomingdale's here in San Francisco. I'm happy I got them, but it was a hassle: It took about 20 minutes for them to find my order. Then they gave me one very obviously opened watch in a tin, without a box, a manual or a warranty card. I insisted they give me a warranty card, which they did (and a 35th anniversary box) from another watch on display. Finally, to get the band fitted on my watch, they had me go to another store, pay them to do it, then bring back the receipt for reimbursement. The other watch store noticed a scratch on a link, which got me a small discount, but still. I have another one on its way and I'm hoping it'll be fine.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

gnus411 said:


> God help me...I picked up a spare.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I'm sorry. There's no hope for you. Better open up your wallet for your spare's spare. :-d


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

mexicatl said:


> I picked up mine today from Bloomingdale's here in San Francisco. I'm happy I got them, but it was a hassle: It took about 20 minutes for them to find my order. Then they gave me one very obviously opened watch in a tin, without a box, a manual or a warranty card. I insisted they give me a warranty card, which they did (and a 35th anniversary box) from another watch on display. Finally, to get the band fitted on my watch, they had me go to another store, pay them to do it, then bring back the receipt for reimbursement. The other watch store noticed a scratch on a link, which got me a small discount, but still. I have another one on its way and I'm hoping it'll be fine.


Wonder if you are the one that bought the last one they had in stock when I was trying to buy one. LOL. You said "got them" - did you end up picking up more than one?

I hope I don't have to go through this hassle when I go pick mine up. Did you have your order form printed out like they request in the confirmation email they send out?

Congrats!


----------



## tauntauntaun (Aug 1, 2017)

mexicatl said:


> Then they gave me one very obviously opened watch in a tin, without a box, a manual or a warranty card.


Similar experience with my Bloomingdales pickup, although I'm only out a manual, which I'm not too worried about (and I'm not going back into their 5th Ave flagship - what a hellish place). Box, tin, warranty card, and tag in tact. Plastic film is still on the bracelet and buckle, but not on the crystal. Watch looks fine.

I know it was a display case model because the watch was still mounted to the stand - a ratty old satin one. An employee literally just yanked it from the display case and chucked in the box.

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## mexicatl (Nov 21, 2018)

acadian said:


> Wonder if you are the one that bought the last one they had in stock when I was trying to buy one. LOL. You said "got them" - did you end up picking up more than one?
> 
> I hope I don't have to go through this hassle when I go pick mine up. Did you have your order form printed out like they request in the confirmation email they send out?
> 
> Congrats!


Yes, that's what I figure. The scratch and lack of warranty card did annoy me, so make sure you look over your watch carefully. I had them take the scratched link off when it was fitted. And yes, I got two, but the second one is being delivered.


----------



## gnus411 (May 19, 2007)

Black available at Bloomingdale's, 25% off. Go!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

gnus411 said:


> Black available at Bloomingdale's, 25% off. Go!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Link? Don't see it on the website

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## Chempop (Sep 1, 2015)

https://www.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/g-shock-masterpiece-black-watch-42.8mm-x-48.9mm?ID=3179289&CategoryID=3376#fn=ppp%3Dundefined%26sp%3DNULL%26rId%3DNULL%26spc%3D46%26cm_kws%3Dg-shock%26spp%3D42%26pn%3D1%7C1%7C42%7C46%26rsid%3Dundefined%26smp%3DexactMultiMatch


----------



## mcmen (Jun 8, 2018)

gnus411 said:


> Black available at Bloomingdale's, 25% off. Go!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


8% ebates as well , thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tomchicago (Feb 15, 2010)

Appears that the friends and family 25% off doesn't apply to the black 5000. However, you can pick up the B5600 combi black black at 25% off. (Sorry about the B5600 off topic just thought I'd mention it.)


----------



## Chempop (Sep 1, 2015)

tomchicago said:


> Appears that the friends and family 25% off doesn't apply to the black 5000. However, you can pick up the B5600 combi black black at 25% off. (Sorry about the B5600 off topic just thought I'd mention it.)


You sure about that? I didn't buy one but when I added it to my cart it took 25% off.


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Good offer, black, Tictacarea


----------



## mcmen (Jun 8, 2018)

tomchicago said:


> Appears that the friends and family 25% off doesn't apply to the black 5000. However, you can pick up the B5600 combi black black at 25% off. (Sorry about the B5600 off topic just thought I'd mention it.)











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

https://us.firstclasswatches.com/ca...olled-bluetooth-solar-gmw-b5000d-1er-p-47375/

At $520 but w/ the option to, "Make an Offer" or request a price match.

Might be worth your time.


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Tictacarea


----------



## phsan007 (Nov 7, 2017)

Hello guys!

This alert is mainly for our colleagues from Europe. 
I just bought a GMW-B5000D-1ER. 
It's available at pereirinha.com in Portugal.

https://www.pereirinha.com/watches/...-limited-edition-relogio-homem-gmw-b5000d-1er

I'll receive mine tomorrow. Fingers crossed 

Thanks!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mexicatl (Nov 21, 2018)

Posted this on the deals thread, but I'll put it here as well. The GMW-B5000TFG-9 (gold, normal display, 35th anniversary edition) was back in stock late last night on the Bloomingdale's website. I was certain it was a mistake, but I placed an order, expecting to get a call today that they were out of stock. Well, lo and behold, the order shipped! Maybe I grabbed the last one but maybe worth checking once in a while since they seem to be dripping out their stock on their other full metal models. I'll report back tomorrow if it is actually the correct model.


----------



## mcmen (Jun 8, 2018)

mexicatl said:


> Posted this on the deals thread, but I'll put it here as well. The GMW-B5000TFG-9 (gold, normal display, 35th anniversary edition) was back in stock late last night on the Bloomingdale's website. I was certain it was a mistake, but I placed an order, expecting to get a call today that they were out of stock. Well, lo and behold, the order shipped! Maybe I grabbed the last one but maybe worth checking once in a while since they seem to be dripping out their stock on their other full metal models. I'll report back tomorrow if it is actually the correct model.
> 
> View attachment 13696179


They listed for $600 ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mexicatl (Nov 21, 2018)

Yes, $600 base price for the GMW-B5000TFG-9 on Bloomingdale's, but deals applied and you could stack them. Price out the door for me was $430, with a net price in the $390s once cash back kicks in. I'm still not believing it. I figure they probably mixed it up with the reverse display gold model. It's supposed to arrive tomorrow afternoon so I'll update then. For reference, this is the product page (now showing out of stock).

https://www.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/casio-g-shock-digital-watch-42.8mm?ID=2953281


----------



## Hiro_Protagonist (Dec 6, 2018)

The stainless model is in stock at Bloomingdales. I successfully ordered one for $375 + tax + expedited shipping. Total of $403.46. This thread is the real MVP.


----------



## Klesk (May 11, 2006)

Dang, the stainless model is in stock at my local Bloomingdales, with the 25% F&F discount. If I didn't just buy a GPR-B1000...


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

mexicatl said:


> Yes, $600 base price for the GMW-B5000TFG-9 on Bloomingdale's, but deals applied and you could stack them. Price out the door for me was $430, with a net price in the $390s once cash back kicks in. I'm still not believing it. I figure they probably mixed it up with the reverse display gold model. It's supposed to arrive tomorrow afternoon so I'll update then. For reference, this is the product page (now showing out of stock).
> 
> https://www.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/casio-g-shock-digital-watch-42.8mm?ID=2953281


Why is GMW-B5000TFG-9 model more valuable than the reverse gold model ?

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## gnus411 (May 19, 2007)

watchninja123 said:


> Why is GMW-B5000TFG-9 model more valuable than the reverse gold model ?
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


TFG is a limited run 35th anniversary edition.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mexicatl (Nov 21, 2018)

mexicatl said:


> Yes, $600 base price for the GMW-B5000TFG-9 on Bloomingdale's, but deals applied and you could stack them. Price out the door for me was $430, with a net price in the $390s once cash back kicks in. I'm still not believing it. I figure they probably mixed it up with the reverse display gold model. It's supposed to arrive tomorrow afternoon so I'll update then. For reference, this is the product page (now showing out of stock).
> 
> https://www.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/casio-g-shock-digital-watch-42.8mm?ID=2953281


The watch I ordered on Tuesday (December 4!) from bloomingdales.com arrived this evening and I am happy to confirm that it is (was?) a brand-new, pristine GMW-B5000TFG-9 Full Metal Gold G-Shock. So I guess that confirms that they're still out there. It was selling for $600, but I paid $415 with the various discounts (plus $15 express delivery). Once cash back and credit card points kick in, the final net price will be in the $380's. I feel sooo crazy fortunate.

The watch's outer box was untouched, from the tape to the inner plastic bag, same thing for the display case. The watch was fully protected and untouched and STILL on Tokyo time. If I hadn't just opened it, I wouldn't have believed they could be found in such a state in December.

What is even more crazy is the serial number: 181086A0006, with a batch code of 201C086H. That puts its production date at March 27 of this year. I believe it is the most latest production date for a GMW-B5000TFG-9, so I am guessing I got the 6th last off the line.


----------



## mcmen (Jun 8, 2018)

mexicatl said:


> The watch I ordered on Tuesday (December 4!) from bloomingdales.com arrived this evening and I am happy to confirm that it is (was?) a brand-new, pristine GMW-B5000TFG-9 Full Metal Gold G-Shock. So I guess that confirms that they're still out there. It was selling for $600, but I paid $415 with the various discounts (plus $15 express delivery). Once cash back and credit card points kick in, the final net price will be in the $380's. I feel sooo crazy fortunate.
> 
> The watch's outer box was untouched, from the tape to the inner plastic bag, same thing for the display case. The watch was fully protected and untouched and STILL on Tokyo time. If I hadn't just opened it, I wouldn't have believed they could be found in such a state in December.
> 
> ...


That's amazing , congratss !!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Urabus23 (Jul 17, 2018)

https://www.zumiez.com/g-shock-gmwb5000-silver-watch.html

Silver in stock...though no discounts that I am aware of.


----------



## mcmen (Jun 8, 2018)

back in stock

https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...inless-steel-bracelet-watch-42.8mm?ID=5898491


----------



## mcmen (Jun 8, 2018)

back in stock

https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...inless-steel-bracelet-watch-42.8mm?ID=5898491


----------



## tauntauntaun (Aug 1, 2017)

G-Shock Soho is now shipping orders by phone, and they're suggesting they have all the common metal squares in stock.

Free shipping to the CONUS. MSRP, but reputable seller.

Details:

__
http://instagr.am/p/BrQlYIBhHhb/


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

tauntauntaun said:


> G-Shock Soho is now shipping orders by phone, and they're suggesting they have all the common metal squares in stock.
> 
> Free shipping to the CONUS. MSRP, but reputable seller.
> 
> ...


Finally, Soho store begins to take phone order.


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

tauntauntaun said:


> G-Shock Soho is now shipping orders by phone, and they're suggesting they have all the common metal squares in stock.
> 
> Free shipping to the CONUS. MSRP, but reputable seller.
> 
> ...


Finally, Soho store begins to take phone order.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

stockae92 said:


> Finally, Soho store begins to take phone order.


Not really sure it's even worth ordering from them, since they charge MSRP, and the watches can be found for less than that at Bloomingdale's/Macy's.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

raheelc said:


> Not really sure it's even worth ordering from them, since they charge MSRP, and the watches can be found for less than that at Bloomingdale's/Macy's.
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


I agree with you on this particular watch.

Hopefully, ordering from Soho may comes in handy in future limited models


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

raheelc said:


> Not really sure it's even worth ordering from them, since they charge MSRP, and the watches can be found for less than that at Bloomingdale's/Macy's.
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


I agree with you on this particular watch.

Hopefully, ordering from Soho may comes in handy in future limited models


----------



## jhericurls (Nov 23, 2013)

tauntauntaun said:


> G-Shock Soho is now shipping orders by phone, and they're suggesting they have all the common metal squares in stock.
> 
> Free shipping to the CONUS. MSRP, but reputable seller.
> 
> ...


Only taking phone order as they have too much stock they can't shift. These must be the most unlimited limited watches I've ever seen.


----------



## gnus411 (May 19, 2007)

Probably not big news anymore, but the stainless silver is back on bloomies w/disco.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

jhericurls said:


> Only taking phone order as they have too much stock they can't shift. These must be the most unlimited limited watches I've ever seen.


That's interesting to hear. I remember a few months back they were holding raffles that drew large crowds just to sell a few pieces.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

Guys I wanted you share this for any of you still looking for the Kolor edition... MLTD has two in stock last I checked. Sadly the sale promotion they have going on excludes these from the list.

https://www.mltd.com/product/g-shock-x-kolor-gmw-b5000kl-9-limited-watch-blackgold-123037

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mcmen (Jun 8, 2018)

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Guys I wanted you share this for any of you still looking for the Kolor edition... MLTD has two in stock last I checked. Sadly the sale promotion they have going on excludes these from the list.
> 
> https://www.mltd.com/product/g-shock-x-kolor-gmw-b5000kl-9-limited-watch-blackgold-123037
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


It's sold out

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

mcmen said:


> It's sold out
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea I had a feeling they wouldn't last long but at the time I posted it said they had two in stock.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mcmen (Jun 8, 2018)

Is there any store that has the silver one on sale ? Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

Should keep an eye on Bloomingdale. Currently they have black and gold model on sale. Silver will be restocked soon I bet.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

mcmen said:


> Is there any store that has the silver one on sale ? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can order from the g shock soho shop. Visit their Instagram and you may find a phone number that you can use to order a silver model.

Alternatively, I've seen the silver square at Macy's in Herald square, NYC.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcmen (Jun 8, 2018)

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

I thought that I noticed a gold silver and a third on on resin at my local mall. I can name the store via PM.


----------



## awarren82 (May 24, 2018)

I bought the gold full metal last year and I thought it was supposed to be a limited edition. Now it's a widespread release? That's kinda messed up!


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

awarren82 said:


> I bought the gold full metal last year and I thought it was supposed to be a limited edition. Now it's a widespread release? That's kinda messed up!


The polished gold with positive display is a limited release. The brushed gold with negative display is not.


----------



## mexicatl (Nov 21, 2018)

kubr1ck said:


> The polished gold with positive display is a limited release. The brushed gold with negative display is not.


I've already seen a unscrupulous seller trying to cash in on the confusion by trying to pass off the brushed gold with a negative display as the limited release. Maybe that was also Casio's plan?


----------



## awarren82 (May 24, 2018)

kubr1ck said:


> The polished gold with positive display is a limited release. The brushed gold with negative display is not.


Oh good, so I do have the limited version! Polished gold is way cooler since most brands do PVD gold released that are brushed.


----------



## awarren82 (May 24, 2018)

kubr1ck said:


> The polished gold with positive display is a limited release. The brushed gold with negative display is not.


Oh good, so I do have the limited version! Polished gold is way cooler since most brands do PVD gold released that are brushed.


----------



## Urabus23 (Jul 17, 2018)

Resin and full steel available at Evine.com


----------



## Mike987 (Jan 19, 2018)

I don't like metal bracelet so i ordered the GMW-B5000-1 japan version still keeping my full metal. Bought through amazon.


----------



## tommy.arashikage (Aug 9, 2017)

Bumping this to include the following two upcoming Spring 2019 releases:


GMW-B5000G-1


GMW-B5000G-2

Images and information copied directly from:
https://kakakumag.com/hobby/?id=13477

Thanks to ronaddheld for sharing the link in another thread.

What say you F17? Like or dislike these two new resin+metal squares?


----------



## mcmen (Jun 8, 2018)

Is there anyone selling their GMW-B5000-TFG-9 ?

I have been searching one for awhile 

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

mcmen said:


> Is there anyone selling their GMW-B5000-TFG-9 ?
> 
> I have been searching one for awhile
> 
> ...


Have you looked AT EB**?


----------



## mcmen (Jun 8, 2018)

ronalddheld said:


> Have you looked AT EB**?


Price is too high 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## venom79 (Feb 2, 2019)

mcmen said:


> Price is too high
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I couldn't find one here, had to resort to eBay... patiently waited and found one for $ 950 mint complete in box

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## cvdl (Feb 4, 2019)

There’s an almost mint with box and filled in papers for 505 converted usd on the local market place. 

I could go check it out if you really want one. Only issue is trust and shipping costs and import duties if you’re not in Europe.


----------



## ET8341 (Mar 6, 2019)

ronalddheld said:


> Have you looked AT EB**?


Won the steel version on ebay for £250. Well chuffed.


----------



## mcmen (Jun 8, 2018)

ET8341 said:


> Won the steel version on ebay for £250. Well chuffed.


Replicas lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ET8341 (Mar 6, 2019)

No; I'm wearing it now. 

Ebay can be a goldmine.


----------



## mcmen (Jun 8, 2018)

ET8341 said:


> Won the steel version on ebay for £250. Well chuffed.


Replicas lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcmen (Jun 8, 2018)

A listing on XBay of the kolor collabs ended at 700 EUR


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

MLTD has the GMW-B5000D-1 for $390 when using the code 35CLOVER, which is good through March 18th.

https://www.mltd.com/products?s=g-shock

They also have the GMW-B5000GD-1 and GMW-B5000-1 with the same 35% discount.


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

MLTD has the GMW-B5000D-1 for $390 when using the code 35CLOVER, which is good through March 18th.

https://www.mltd.com/products?s=g-shock

They also have the GMW-B5000GD-1 and GMW-B5000-1 with the same 35% discount.


----------



## aparezco (Dec 5, 2017)

Macy's - North Park (Dallas, TX) has some right now, saw 2 today.


----------



## mcmen (Jun 8, 2018)

Couple of the new models dropped here

https://www.relojesdemoda.com/en/ad...1nr3er8ii4qg84u592&categoria=&buscar=Gmw+5000

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

mcmen said:


> Couple of the new models dropped here
> 
> https://www.relojesdemoda.com/en/ad...1nr3er8ii4qg84u592&categoria=&buscar=Gmw+5000
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, those are acceptable prices. I was curious if they'd be jacked.


----------



## tommy.arashikage (Aug 9, 2017)

Tic Tac Area has the G-1, G-2, and V-1 available for purchase:

GMW-B5000G-1
https://www.tictacarea.com/en/casio...b5000g-1er-watch-casio-g-shock-gmw-b5000g-1er

GMW-B5000G-2
https://www.tictacarea.com/en/casio...b5000g-2er-watch-casio-g-shock-gmw-b5000g-2er

GMW-B5000V-1
https://www.tictacarea.com/en/casio...b5000v-1er-watch-casio-g-shock-gmw-b5000v-1er


----------



## zack20cb (Sep 29, 2018)

tommy.arashikage said:


> GMW-B5000V-1
> https://www.tictacarea.com/en/casio...b5000v-1er-watch-casio-g-shock-gmw-b5000v-1er


The listing includes this lovely translation or poem:

"each and all Casio Watches G SHOCK are capable of bypass power, confidence and unique personality to anyone who posses it. By wearing this Casio GMW-B5000V-1ER you can really feel the power that Casio brings to your wrist."

It goes on:

"With this Casio GMW-B5000V-1ER G-SHOCK you will be the one to envy as every Casio Watches G SHOCK , it is a precious possession. Get and adjust this Casio GMW-B5000V-1ER G-SHOCK to your wrist !!"

Too true.

I do like the precision "aged" look. Not sure how to justify it to those who instinctively don't. My buddy's vintage quartz Omega has it naturally, as does an old quartz Citizen diver of mine. Getting the corners to wear faster than the faces through an artificial process is a neat achievement, and I think the result is stunning.


----------



## tomchicago (Feb 15, 2010)

I'd rather see a regular production DLC with practically no, if any, scratches. Casio could do this very easily and it would sell like crazy.



zack20cb said:


> The listing includes this lovely translation or poem:
> 
> "each and all Casio Watches G SHOCK are capable of bypass power, confidence and unique personality to anyone who posses it. By wearing this Casio GMW-B5000V-1ER you can really feel the power that Casio brings to your wrist."
> 
> ...


----------



## Artking3 (Mar 24, 2018)

tomchicago said:


> I'd rather see a regular production DLC with practically no, if any, scratches. Casio could do this very easily and it would sell like crazy.


They'll probably have to sell it for $1000 instead of $500. Not sure if people are willing to pay that premium for a regular production model, especially if it looks just like the regular full metal black.


----------

